# Naruto 678 Discussion Thread



## Klue (May 21, 2014)

Predict away.



			
				Hiro said:
			
		

> Some things you should keep in mind before posting:
> 
> 1. Don't post if you can't keep on-topic.
> 2. Don't post if you're going to flame others.
> ...


----------



## TRN (May 21, 2014)

Naruto goes to save hinata


----------



## Invictus-Kun (May 21, 2014)

so My predictions that The Edo Tensies were immune to Mugen Tsukuyomi, i know i was right about that idea


----------



## vered (May 21, 2014)

Tobirama/Hiruzen/Minato will probably try to help Naruto and Sasuke to fight Madara.
Though it's probably going to be sasuke since only he is immune to the genjutsu due to the Rinnegan.


----------



## Gabe (May 21, 2014)

Edos move towards madaras location


----------



## Sango-chan (May 21, 2014)

I predict a Pacific Rim style take down. Susano jaeger!


----------



## RaptorRage (May 21, 2014)

Part 3 starts with Volume 71 next chapter, and thus begins the 4th Ninja War Inception Arc with the Road to Ninja/Konoha High School/Rock Lee's Springtime of Youth alternate realities created by Infinite Tsukiyomi.


----------



## Tyrannos (May 21, 2014)

*Chapter 678 Prediction: *  The World Tree

Team 7 emerge after the casting of IT is completed, and Madara gloats that it's all over.   But Naruto doesn't stand still and attempts to free someone nearby, but it's futile.


----------



## Glutamminajr (May 21, 2014)

I think that Naruto will restore the Edo Hokages and together they will try to stop Madara...oh,and I think that Naruto will discover that he is immune to the genjutsu too.


----------



## Gortef (May 21, 2014)

Several dream chapters from now on... for example one chapter / team in their dream world.
And then in one chapter they all break free because of friendship.


----------



## Kyuuzen (May 21, 2014)

Madara gets defeated by Naruto and Sasuke, to reveal the one being even he answers to.

???: You... have failed me.
Naruto: ?!?!
Sasuke: Y-you!?
Madara: Please, Kami-sama, allow me one more chance *is killed*
*??? steps out of the shadows, looks at Sasuke* Itachi: You've made it much further than I would have imagined, little brother.

/profit.


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 21, 2014)

Sasuke's comment about waiting for the tree will probably come into play. They will probably try to cut it up or something.

Someone's going to have to get the black rods out of Hashirama eventually, too, so unless they somehow lose their power, T7 will make their way over there somehow. 

Unless Madara frees him to show off, which is actually more likely.


----------



## Red Raptor (May 21, 2014)

May not be next chapter, but if Tenten isn't caught in the spell due to her holding on to Madara's headband (must be a reason for something like that to fall on her lap once again LOL) she may free the trapped personnel - Samui and Atsui from the Gourd, and learn from them how to use the tools. I wish to know if the Bashosen is also sealed in her scroll. 

If she's already trapped in the IT then I don't think Kishi would even draw her catching the headband.


----------



## ARGUS (May 21, 2014)

The hokages are non factors between the fight of these gods,,,, 
the best they can do is stay as far  away as possible,,,, otherwise they will jus die in the crossfire,,, 

as for the chapter,, i believe they sasuke wil chop the branches of the tree,,, 
however the fact that he is camping in susanoo isnt intelligent since madara will destroy it eventually,,, 

naruto will most likely fight,, blind in this one,,through his RSM (rikudo sage mode)


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (May 21, 2014)

ARGUS said:


> The hokages are non factors between the fight of these gods,,,,
> the best they can do is stay as far  away as possible,,,, otherwise they will jus die in the crossfire,,,
> 
> as for the chapter,, i believe they sasuke wil chop the branches of the tree,,,
> ...



Not much else he can currently do seeing as he's the only one among them who's immune to Infinite Tsukuyomi, so if he takes his susanoo down then Naruto becomes trapped in it and that pretty much means the end of the world as Sasuke can't take down Madara alone.


----------



## Godaime Tsunade (May 21, 2014)

I predict Naruto giving Sakura and Kakashi Senjutsu chakra that gives them sensory abilities, allowing them to fight blinded. Sasuke will keep up his Susano'o to block the light. I also predict Sakura summoning full Katsuyu at some point - as a slug she has no eyes and cannot be affected by Eternal Tsukuyomi. Katsuyu might be used on a mass scale to cut everyone down from the branches, or perhaps to flow senjutsu chakra through in order to break everyone out of the illusion.

Tenten will by chance put on the headband just before the light starts to affect her, and it will be reflected off the headband and fail to work on her . . or else she will be affected, and will only do anything of worth once someone breaks her out of the illusion.​​


----------



## King Jamal (May 21, 2014)

The edo kages will be key players in the next few chapters. They will do something big that allows Naruto to participate in the fight against Madara alongside Sasuke, although the only thing I could possibly think of at this moment is Hashirama/Tobirama using the bringer of darkness technique to negate the effects of eternal tsukiyomi. Sasuke's eyes can see in the dark and Naruto has his sensory abilities so it wouldn't mean jack for them.

Using a barrier to seal Team 7 and Madara is the only other thing I can think of but if Juubito broke the four suns barrier with ease then I guess that's not going to happen.


----------



## overlordofnobodies (May 21, 2014)

Like I said in other topics.

This is how I see it going down. Seeing as they have to be inside Sasuke Suanoo. Naruto and him will fuse there tail beast and suanoo again. Before they leave Sakura will spot the tool and Kakshi will now how to use it do to the plot saying he nows. Madara will see them having the tool and try to kill them all. Why Saskue and Naruto fight back. Sakura and Kakshi will use the tool to seal him.

.....just writing this make me what to throw up.


----------



## RBL (May 21, 2014)

i predict neji reviving

the end.

MORE PREDICTIONS:

just like in the chunnin exams, kishi is going to draw tenten, evading the IT by using a headband.

Gai Rock Lee and Gaara are going to scape the IT as well.


*Spoiler*: __ 



And neji is going to be revived


----------



## Weapon (May 21, 2014)

I'd like to see what exactly Spiral Zetsu is going to do, he just randomly jumps from his vessel because the Genjutsu has been casted yet he actually can't even enter it himself. So what the hell is he doing?


----------



## Deadway (May 21, 2014)

*Naruto 678 Prediction
Emergency resort
*


_Minato watches hopelessly as his village is engulfed by Madara's jutsu_

Minato: *This is bad, I have to get back and see what's going on*
-----------
Tobirama: So this is the infinite Tsukyomi, did something happen with Sasuke and Naruto as well?
_Tobirama puts his fingers up_
_Suddenly Tobirama appears inside  Sasuke's Susano_
Kakashi: ! Lord Second..
Naruto: Wahh how did you...
Tobirama: I marked Sasuke earlier, now then, it appears you folks are the only ones not under his genjutsu.
Sasuke: And why aren't you affected?
_Tobirama puts two fingers on the ground and closes his eyes._
Tobirama: As expected, the only people who seem to be moving are Sarutobi and some other fellow out there. 
Naruto: I can sense them, it's old man hokage and Obito.
Tobirama: I'm not sure how this Obito is still walking around but there is no doubt that us reanimated are not affected.
_Minato teleports in_
Naruto:  Pa chan!
Minato: Naruto! You're alive!
Minato: !? Kakashi..what happened to your eye..
Kakashi: It's a long story...
Minato: Wheres Obito?
Tobirama: Outside with the third, whats happening over there?
Minato: Before I came here I jumped to every major village, it appears everything is casted under this genjutsu.
Tobirama: Damn, that means everyone inside this Susano...are Earths last hope.
----------------------
Spiral Zetsu: ....
_Spiral Zetsu notices the third hokage following him_
Spiral Zetsu: Dammit, so hes not affected huh...Madara will most likely order me to dispose of him, if that's the case then I need a new host.
Hiruzen: I won't let you get away this time!
Hiruzen jumps far up in the air with Enma staff in his hands like a spear.
_Hiruzen launches the staff towards Spiral Zetsu_
Spiral Zetsu: * Does he really think he can hit me with that? *
Hiruzen: EXPAND!
_Suddenly the staff becomes HUGE in width, casting a shadow on most of the battlefield_
Spiral Zetsu: !?? This is..
_Spiral Zetsu is crushed by Enma_
-------------------------
_Naurto and co feel a tremor_
Sakura: Wha-what was that?
Tobirama: Sarutobi no doubt.
Naruto: Kakashi sensei, what's the plan?
Kakashi: I don't know, I can't think of anything that would work right now.
Kakashi: Sensei?
Minato: I'm drawing a blank as well...sorry.
Sasuke: What about you second?
Tobirama:...
Sakura: You do know of a plan don't you.
Tobirama: It's the only thing I can think of..but its not a good plan...at least in our favor.
Sasuke: Let's hear it.
Tobirama: Right now, the only people who can stop Madara are both Naruto and Sasuke however fighting him is impossible at the moment seeing as Sasuke can't deactivate his Susano without being put under genjutsu, same goes for Naruto. That being said, the only ones that might be capable of helping in taking down Madara are those with sage mode, something only my brother and sarutobi have however..my brother seems to be still immobilized and Sasuke would not be capable of removing the rods like he did with me so easily. That means...the only way to fight Madara....is for both Naruto and Sasuke...to be reanimated.
Naruto: EHH!?
Sasuke: ...
Minato :!
Sakura: Wait..you mean..they have to die?
Tobirama: I can use the reanimation to bring them back, then they can fight Madara freely without worrying about being put under genjutsu, this is the best possible scenario.
Kakashi: The Edo tensei requires human sacrifices...
Tobirama: You never let me finish..
Kakashi: I see....alright, I'll be Sasuke's sacrifice.
Sasuke: ...!
Naruto: What no way...
Minato: There has to be some other way..
Sakura: There isnt...*Sasuke...let's see what you think*
Sakura: I'll be Naruto's sacrifice.
Naruto: EHHH wait...not sakura chan...
Sasuke: Alright, lets do it.
Sakura: ...*he doesn't care...at all*
Kakashi: No. Sakura, you might not be capable of eing a threat to Madara, but your medical ninjutsu is what Naruto and Sasuke need, in my current state I can't do anything, which makes you more valuable than me.
Sakura: But sensei...then who?
Kakashi: Obito.
_Suddenly the Susano starts being hit_
Minato: !? What is this?
Sasuke: Tsk..it's his shadows, theyre trying to get in.
Naurto: The susano is cracking!
Tobirama: Dammit...this will have to wait, Sasuke, focus on maintaining the Susano, fourth, were jumping out of here.
Minato: Right.
Kakashi: What about Obito?
Tobirama: Leave him to Saru
Sasuke: Are you sure about that?
Tobirama: Do not underestimate Sarutobi. Although my brother was dubbed God of shinobi for bringing clans together and creating peace, Sarutobi was dubbed God of shinobi for a whole other reason.
-------------------
_Spiral Zetsu emerges where Obito is._
Black Zetsu: You're in bad shape.
_Spiral Zetus wraps around Obito._
Black Zetsu: You could at least ask before doing that...
Spiral Zetsu: There's no time...we have company..
Sarutobi lands in front of them.
----------------
Tobirama: Sarutobi not only was capable of besting both me and my brother in skill at such a young age, but also managed to understand how our jutsu worked. He is without a doubt...
Last panel ends with Sarutobi with Hashiramas sage mode marking
Tobirama: The strongest.
*Chapter End.*


----------



## Fatality (May 21, 2014)

Deadway said:


> *Naruto 678 Prediction
> Emergency resort
> *
> 
> ...


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 21, 2014)

Spiral Zetsu came from Madara's first half-assed god-tree underground to begin with (remember the half-formed Zetsus hanging from it?). He may have gone back to it. Not sure how likely but it's possible.

Madara frees Hashirama to gloat.


----------



## Syntaxis (May 21, 2014)

Deadway said:


> *Naruto 678 Prediction*



Dude. Just amazing. That is creative writing, giving Sarutobi some value once and for all, and it stays in line with the story with some crazy--but realistic--ideas that are simply amazing.

I can't give you more reps, but I'll name my firstborn after you.


----------



## Udontard4ever (May 22, 2014)

in before hagoromo brother was the first sarutobi
do it kishi


----------



## Klue (May 22, 2014)

Deadway said:


> *Naruto 678 Prediction
> Emergency resort
> *
> 
> ...



Eww, Sarutobi wank.


----------



## Rai (May 22, 2014)

No preview for Naruto.


----------



## Lance (May 22, 2014)

I saw losts of Minato in that prediction. I am pretty happy!


----------



## Sango-chan (May 22, 2014)

I also predict that Susano will split evenly between Team 7 allowing them to move freely around the terrain.


----------



## shadowmaria (May 23, 2014)

I predict Lee gaining the Rinnegan (however briefly) will allow him to become the most splendid Ninja


----------



## Klue (May 23, 2014)

Screw the dream, I just want the fighting to continue.

Right after he claims his other Rinnegan, we hit a break.


----------



## Gabe (May 23, 2014)

Naruto seals or destroys his own eyes to be able to fight without get to be caught in IT


----------



## Invictus-Kun (May 23, 2014)

Damn, people still dont understand that the eyes were not targeted by IT, about the prediction of Deadway, i will give it 5 stars, good writing, if Kishi end up overwork, we can reccomend you as substitute, lol, way to bro


----------



## Klue (May 23, 2014)

Gabe said:


> Naruto seals or destroys his own eyes to be able to fight without get to be caught in IT



The light is what pulls the target into the jutsu; it's not visually based.


----------



## Invictus-Kun (May 23, 2014)

And theres also the hype about sunglasses to be immune, and also this closing the eyes, tsk, tsk


----------



## NW (May 23, 2014)

Honestly, this is one of those chapters where you really can't get a good grasp on what is gonna happen next chap.

That last page is a fucking enigma right now...


----------



## lain2501 (May 24, 2014)

I predict edo tensei gathering to think about a counter attack.


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 24, 2014)

It's so hard to make predictions here. Is Kishi going to go in the direction of showing a whole bunch of surreal dream experiences or is he more or less going to skip over what it's like to be under MT and stick straight with the battles outside? It could really go in either direction and they're radically different. 



lain2501 said:


> I predict edo tensei gathering to think about a counter attack.



Someone has to free Hashirama first and the only people who can do that are Naruto, Sasuke, and Madara. Naruto and Sasuke are far away and presumably don't really have the ability to just run over there, so unless Madara feels the need to gloat and frees him himself (very possible), he will be stuck for a few chapters.


----------



## Trojan (May 24, 2014)

The next chapter is the last one in this volume, so I do not expect fighting honestly. And since the last chapter ended with Minato, the next chapter should start with him as well. He will get his arms restored by Naruto, and I really hope that Naruto can restore Hiruzen to his prime as well.


----------



## lain2501 (May 24, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> It's so hard to make predictions here. Is Kishi going to go in the direction of showing a whole bunch of surreal dream experiences or is he more or less going to skip over what it's like to be under MT and stick straight with the battles outside? It could really go in either direction and they're radically different.
> 
> 
> 
> Someone has to free Hashirama first and the only people who can do that are Naruto, Sasuke, and Madara. Naruto and Sasuke are far away and presumably don't really have the ability to just run over there, so unless Madara feels the need to gloat and frees him himself (very possible), he will be stuck for a few chapters.



I was thinking that Tobirama could just teleport him inside of Susanoo and let Naruto or Sasuke take care of that. You know the same way the hokages arrived on the battlefield like magic from Konoha


----------



## Marsala (May 24, 2014)

Itachi's spirit reveals that he has been in Kabuto ever since the release of Edo Tensei. Since his chakra was maintaining Izanami inside Kabuto and Itachi had learned the seals to cancel Edo Tensei, his spirit entered Kabuto when it seemed to vanish. It was Itachi's chakra that Karin sensed as scary, which was the "Or perhaps..." that Orochimaru didn't complete earlier.

Anyway, Itachi-in-Kabuto introduces himself to Tobirama and they teleport away to help their brothers.


----------



## Mariko (May 24, 2014)

Marsala said:


> Itachi's spirit reveals that he has been in Kabuto ever since the release of Edo Tensei. Since his chakra was maintaining Izanami inside Kabuto and Itachi had learned the seals to cancel Edo Tensei, his spirit entered Kabuto when it seemed to vanish. It was Itachi's chakra that Karin sensed as scary, which was the "Or perhaps..." that Orochimaru didn't complete earlier.
> 
> *Anyway, Itachi-in-Kabuto introduces himself to Tobirama and they teleport away to help their brothers.*



He introduces himself as the holy soloing spirit's reincarnation, a disembodied spirit that travels the galaxies from the begining of time to maintain the balance between good and evil. 

He explains that through the universe he's also known as "Goku", "Kamina", "Dragon", "Neo" or "John McClane"...

FB starts...


----------



## Jesus (May 24, 2014)

Klue said:


> Eww, Sarutobi wank.



My thoughts exactly. Think of the children!


----------



## eurytus (May 24, 2014)

I think we will get history lesson again, why kaguya cast the 1st MT and how it ended.


----------



## Invictus-Kun (May 24, 2014)

Provided it was 1000 years ago, lets assume this is the 2000th years in naruto world, the tree will bear a fruit every 1000 years,


----------



## sakuraboobs (May 24, 2014)

Deadway said:


> *Naruto 678 Prediction
> Emergency resort
> *
> 
> ...


Nope. 

(10 fucking characters)


----------



## celebrei (May 24, 2014)

I give it 2-3 chapter before Kaguya overtakes Madara


----------



## Nic (May 24, 2014)

I predict major PIS on the part of Madara here.  Seems fitting now that he's seemingly in control.


----------



## Sci-Fi (May 24, 2014)

Madara has to keep powering IT to make sure he has put everyone under its influence. 
One reviewer mentioned that it seemed a hand was coming out of the jar. Someone should confirm or debunk that sighting.
Sasuke says wait for the tree. How can he possibly know that? So Kishi either has the tree start to appear or cutaway and show something else...(for some very unpopular) dreamworlds maybe?
Seems like the gang needs a few more players with unique abilities to help in this battle to reverse the tide in their favor. Not many candidates out there. Even if caught by the tree but is still awake, can provide another set of eyes and intel (Naruto can talk/communicate telepathically). That means a few setup chapters. Wont be the first time Kishi cutaway from a battle.


----------



## Peo (May 25, 2014)

Sci-Fi said:


> Madara has to keep powering IT to make sure he has put everyone under its influence.
> One reviewer mentioned that it seemed a hand was coming out of the jar. Someone should confirm or debunk that sighting.
> *Sasuke says wait for the tree. How can he possibly know that?* So Kishi either has the tree start to appear or cutaway and show something else...(for some very unpopular) dreamworlds maybe?
> Seems like the gang needs a few more players with unique abilities to help in this battle to reverse the tide in their favor. Not many candidates out there. Even if caught by the tree but is still awake, can provide another set of eyes and intel (Naruto can talk/communicate telepathically). That means a few setup chapters. Wont be the first time Kishi cutaway from a battle.



The way Sasuke reacted when he saw the moon (flying down to Naruto to cover him), and the fact that he knew about the light and stuff suggest that he took a little look at the Uchiha tablet, which probably says that when the tree stops growing or idk, the jutsu will be complete. So my guess is when the tree stops spreading all over the world, they will come out.


----------



## Ghost14 (May 25, 2014)

eurytus said:


> I think we will get history lesson again, why kaguya cast the 1st MT and how it ended.



Who said anything about it ending.  Just think, why does the Narutoverse have a sun?  It's because they're still all in infinite tsukuyomi.

On a more serious note; infinite tsukuyomi doesn't really work on long time scales.  Just think,unless the shinju makes its victims immortal, humanity would just die out after a single generation because reproducing in the dream would not apply in the real world.  Madara might as well just kill everyone.


----------



## Klue (May 25, 2014)

eurytus said:


> why kaguya cast the 1st MT and how it ended.



Where is this stated?


----------



## Ghost14 (May 25, 2014)

Klue said:


> Where is this stated?



Well, someone had to have tried it at lest once.  Otherwise, no one would know that it was even possible.

Besides, Hagoromo implied it in 671


----------



## Xeogran (May 25, 2014)

Klue said:


> Eww, Sarutobi wank.



More like fuck yeah Sarutobi wank.

He's like the only ninja on the battlefield we have remaining.


----------



## Weapon (May 25, 2014)

Ghost14 said:


> Well, someone had to have tried it at lest once.  Otherwise, no one would know that it was even possible.
> 
> Besides, Hagoromo implied it in 671



I made a thread about it awhile ago, Infinite Tsukuyomi definitely has been casted before. How the forehead eye emerges proves this since we saw panel evidence of Kaguya-hime with it and we also saw visions of Infinite Tsukuyomi from Hagoromo's imagination. This means he's seen it. 

Either he casted it and that's how he wrote the tablet instructions for it OR Kaguya-hime casted it and he interpreted what she was doing and put it on the tablet.


----------



## eurytus (May 25, 2014)

Ghost14 said:


> Who said anything about it ending.  Just think, why does the Narutoverse have a sun?  It's because they're still all in infinite tsukuyomi.
> 
> On a more serious note; infinite tsukuyomi doesn't really work on long time scales.  Just think,unless the shinju makes its victims immortal, humanity would just die out after a single generation because reproducing in the dream would not apply in the real world.  Madara might as well just kill everyone.



what if the tree keep them frozen star trek style? The sage said while the tree takes their chakra, it also keeps them alive


----------



## Invictus-Kun (May 25, 2014)

Kguya will be visible next week


----------



## Addy (May 25, 2014)

minato and co do something


----------



## Revolution (May 25, 2014)

Sasuke knows exactly what's going on and tells Naruto his plan to stop Madara


----------



## Weapon (May 25, 2014)

It's most likely going to be Edo Hokage centric, well it should be. I think they're key to helping Team 7 being able to fight back without being confined to Susano. Apart from that, I'm interested in seeing what Minato is doing.

Might get some Zetsu insight too if we're lucky.


----------



## The Faceless Man (May 25, 2014)

The tree stops. 
Naruto finds away to attack Madara
Sasuke uses his Susanoo
Useless dialogue with Kakashi and Sakura
Edo Hokage's do something.
More things about Ten Ten and the sealing items.


----------



## ZiBi21 (May 25, 2014)

more like naruto uses the tree as a medium to wake up everyone who is attached to that tree in an instant making madara/kaguya pissed off that the life plan got ruined.... so kaguya shows up by absorbing madara.


----------



## Sword Sage (May 25, 2014)

8 - ナイトメア
ミストは、ロック、砂、クラウドの� �は、人々が枝にぶら下がって表示さ� ��ます
マダラは彼の顔に邪悪な笑みで両手� �分離
尾獣とナルトの話はその後スサノオ� �ら抜け出す
マダラは、特別な幻術を使用し、ナ� �トがキャッチされている
誰もが鳴門、鳴門スポット日向を攻� �する。かぐやが表示されます

don't know if these spoilers are real.


----------



## Addy (May 25, 2014)

it has hinata in it so it's fake 

jokes aside, no sasuke or hokages so it is 9000% fake


----------



## TRN (May 25, 2014)

Matrix XZ said:


> 8 - ナイトメア
> ミストは、ロック、砂、クラウドの� �は、人々が枝にぶら下がって表示さ� ��ます
> マダラは彼の顔に邪悪な笑みで両手� �分離
> 尾獣とナルトの話はその後スサノオ� �ら抜け出す
> ...



Seem like it could be real, but to early maybe


----------



## takL (May 25, 2014)

my prediction: 
 it starts with the world of only love peace and winners. 
there are all dead charas like dan jiraiya neji hizashi ahuma shikaku  Ao orochimarus parents iruka's parents A's father, motoi's father.
kakashi naruto sasuke sakura  are also there because people like  guy hinata ino lee gaara etc think of them. everyone is happy.
then back to the real world. everyone is a mummy. team 7 and edo hokages are back in konoha in the basement of nakano shrine.
meanwhile maddy is back in his old cave in front of the parfect hash clone.


----------



## The Faceless Man (May 25, 2014)

Matrix XZ said:


> 8 - ナイトメア
> ミストは、ロック、砂、クラウドの� �は、人々が枝にぶら下がって表示さ� ��ます
> マダラは彼の顔に邪悪な笑みで両手� �分離
> 尾獣とナルトの話はその後スサノオ� �ら抜け出す
> ...




Nightmare
Rock, sand, cloud of mist will appear people hanging on the branches 
Madara both hands separated by an evil smile on his face Susanoo
Then we get out the story of Naruto a tailed beast 
Madara, use the special illusion, Natoma has been caught to attack Naruto, Naruto Hinata spot. It appears when the Kaguya


----------



## eurytus (May 25, 2014)

looks fake, naruto is written in kanji in one sentence, then in katakana in other.


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 25, 2014)

Matrix XZ said:


> 8 - ナイトメア
> ミストは、ロック、砂、クラウドの� �は、人々が枝にぶら下がって表示さ� ��ます
> マダラは彼の顔に邪悪な笑みで両手� �分離
> 尾獣とナルトの話はその後スサノオ� �ら抜け出す
> ...



Obviously fake. There's not even a question here.


----------



## geG (May 25, 2014)

lol that's clearly something someone wrote out in English and ran it through google translate or something


----------



## takL (May 25, 2014)

yeah. it isnt native speakers jp. why do they have to use their crappy jp?


----------



## Klue (May 25, 2014)

Ghost14 said:


> Well, someone had to have tried it at lest once.  Otherwise, no one would know that it was even possible.
> 
> Besides, Hagoromo implied it in 671



Rikudou created the moon after her time. And her jutsu was already explained ? she used the jutsu with her Byukugan. If she used the Shinju to ensnare everyone in the world, the world would have remained the way it is to this very day.


----------



## Addy (May 25, 2014)

takL said:


> yeah. it isnt native speakers jp. why do they have to use their crappy jp?



they use google translate which results in JP. it being good or not is irrelevant. the guy who translated it did it to get attention or as a prank.

although, i think matrixZ should know better than post this. i get it has something about naruto and hinata but come on.......... :/


----------



## Harbour (May 25, 2014)

Well, it easily can be fake, but that guy(?) was really good in spoilers (or prediction) last week.


----------



## Addy (May 25, 2014)

Harbour said:


> Well, it easily can be fake, but that guy(?) was really good in spoilers (or prediction) last week.



what did he predict?


----------



## Obitomo (May 25, 2014)

Also didn't the Cloud get bombed in like chapter 613?
[sp=Tag over-sized images][/sp]


----------



## Harbour (May 25, 2014)

Addy said:


> what did he predict?



This week he predict:
-KamiTatsuki(?) had invaded the Five Villages.
-Minato notice the moon's changes and FTG somewhere.
-Sasuke says that the tree is the only hope.
-Tobirama and Hiruzen conversation where they figuring out who still arent affected.
-Some conversation between Bee, Hachibi and Samehada's reaction.
-Bee find sealing scroll of Ten-Ten.
-Hiruzen and Tobirama FTG to Sasuke.
-Everyone asking Sasuke's plan and he answer that God Tree sucked out enough chakra to grow new fruit. Someone who will eat it becomes equall to Madara.
-Minato FTG near the Bee.
-Bee asking him about the scroll of Ten-Ten.


----------



## RockSauron (May 25, 2014)

Considering that Team Seven wasn't affected, I'm guessing we won't get a peak into the genjutsu and instead will just stay in the battle.

Except for a brief explanation that Madara's Infinite Tsukiyomi is different than Obito's. I'm leaning more to that of Vahalla, where warriors fight forever but never die.


----------



## Csdabest (May 25, 2014)

I predict  Sauske to use Mugen Amaterasu To destroy the moon.


----------



## Kickflip Uzumaki (May 25, 2014)

RockSauron said:


> Considering that Team Seven wasn't affected, I'm guessing we won't get a peak into the genjutsu and instead will just stay in the battle.
> 
> Except for a brief explanation that Madara's Infinite Tsukiyomi is different than Obito's. I'm leaning more to that of Vahalla, where warriors fight forever but never die.


That would actually be kind of interesting. I wanna see Tajima Uchiha and Butsuma Senju going at it. 

My prediction will be Sasuke and Naruto banter for a bit, then Tobirama FTG's inside the Susano'o with Sarutobi. Tobirama links his FTG to Minato's mark and teleports them to Konoha to read the stone tablet. Sasuke reads it aloud, some revelation is made about Kaguya while Sarutobi is a distraction against Madara. 

They teleport back and Naruto activates his Mega Zord for the love of god please do it already Kishi  and they put the plan in motion that Kakashi came up with in action because I refuse to believe he'll be dead weight in this fight.


----------



## Csdabest (May 25, 2014)

Sasuke and Team Taka Make their move.


----------



## sakuraboobs (May 25, 2014)

^

Yep maybe in Taka's dream. lol 

They're too irrelevant.


----------



## BijuuZord (May 25, 2014)

Csdabest said:


> Sasuke and Team Taka Make their move.



Dude they got caught in Infinite Tsukuyomi. They won't be doing shit but a mummy impression til all the fighting is done.


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (May 25, 2014)

Minato starts his plot to free konoha.

Naruto goes bijuu mode and have sasuke ps cover and they take it to the skies on madara. Sakura and kakashi come along to provide dem hype statements. The fight does not really go anywhere but hey...

The other edo kages deal with limbo compliments of naruto's shrouds granting them the abilities to get a sense of their presence and then something else happens that stop them from helping naruto and sasuke.


----------



## k2nice (May 25, 2014)

You know whats funny? Kishi can fuck up in the manga right now and can brush it off as genjutsu.
Lets say kishi decides to kill off sakura or kakashi in the worst possible way and the fans dont like it. He could just pull the genjutsu card and retry something else.


----------



## NW (May 25, 2014)

RockSauron said:


> Except for a brief explanation that Madara's Infinite Tsukiyomi is different than Obito's. I'm leaning more to that of Vahalla, where warriors fight forever but never die.



*Spoiler*: __ 












Madara wants to sever the link between peace and war, to create a world of *only* peace, love, and winners.

You're suggesting that he wants to create a world of only war and conflict, which contradicts his statements.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (May 25, 2014)

Csdabest said:


> I predict  Sauske to use Mugen Amaterasu To destroy the moon.


Nice fanfiction but keep dreaming no one who isn't the Juubi Jinchuriki isn't capable of destroying the moon and Sasuke certainly isn't going too do it on his own if he does it will be with Naruto's help or not at all.


----------



## Invictus-Kun (May 25, 2014)

predictions of mine


----------



## Tony Lou (May 25, 2014)

Some might think it would be dragging things out, but the MT is just too important to be done away with immediately. I say it should last about 3 chapters.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (May 25, 2014)

Fusion said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...statements which he was making to corrupt Obito. Madara's own actions shows he doesn't care anything about peace.


----------



## Golden Circle (May 25, 2014)

To be fair, if Hinata did appear in even a slightly significant way, the telegrams section would pretty ebin all week.

Am I bad person if I want a shitstorm to happen?


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (May 25, 2014)

Madara boldly stated he wanted remove chakra from the world so he will obtain the ultimate chakra. One can call that peace in a sense.


----------



## Csdabest (May 25, 2014)

BijuuZord said:


> Dude they got caught in Infinite Tsukuyomi. They won't be doing shit but a mummy impression til all the fighting is done.



You act like they going to be stuck forever


----------



## Invictus-Kun (May 25, 2014)

getting chakra from all humans wont ensure that there wound be no conflicts, when Kaguya came, humans are at war, humans that time do not use chakra


----------



## Addy (May 26, 2014)

Harbour said:


> This week he predict:
> -KamiTatsuki(?) had invaded the Five Villages.
> -Minato notice the moon's changes and FTG somewhere.
> -Sasuke says that the tree is the only hope.
> ...



this is better  than the actual  chapter


----------



## NW (May 26, 2014)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> ...statements which he was making to corrupt Obito. Madara's own actions shows he doesn't care anything about peace.


Just because he wanted to get Obito on his side does not mean he didn't mean what he said. He wanted MT too, after all. He was clearly speaking from experience there and from his own views.

Also, you fail to address the pages following those, which point to the same thing.

Madara thought of the world as entertainment. It was meaningless so therefore he could just let its happenings amuse him. Obito had a similar attitude, actually, but to a lesser extent.

Madara was so obsessed with fighting and power because he believed that was all that mattered *in that world*.

Although, to be honest I think it might have left a lot of mental scars on him... Wouldn't be surprised if he still acts like that in MT.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (May 26, 2014)

Fusion said:


> Just because he wanted to get Obito on his side does not mean he didn't mean what he said. He wanted MT too, after all. He was clearly speaking from experience there and from his own views.
> 
> Also, you fail to address the pages following those, which point to the same thing.
> 
> ...


Madara loves fighting. He loves killing and everything. Mugen Tsukuyomi isn't about a world of peace. Now that he had no one to manipulate, guess what he said Mugen Tsukuyomi was about: him _becoming God._ So he can control who lives, who dies, and have the ultimate, strongest chakra to boot. That's what he's always cared about.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (May 26, 2014)

Naruto and Sasuke attack.

Shit happens.


----------



## Invictus-Kun (May 26, 2014)

sometime shit does not happen


----------



## T-Bag (May 26, 2014)

madara kicks the shit out of sakura's face with a rocket kick


----------



## Addy (May 26, 2014)

Invcitusmaster said:


> sometime shit does not happen



yeah,  i expect  minato,  hiruzen,  and tobirama trying  to free hashirama.


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 26, 2014)

Kind of curious about a poll, actually.

How many people think we will have a few chapters of dream sequences (of any character) versus how many people think we will never really see what MT is like and just see the current fighting?

The manga can go in either direction now and they're radically different.


----------



## shadowmaria (May 26, 2014)

I think the manga right now could go either way; however a mini-RTN arc would be bliss ~<3

 imagine if Rock Lee and his Ninja Pals as the Infinite Tsukiyomi universe?


----------



## Fuyuu Hidarite (May 26, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Kind of curious about a poll, actually.
> 
> How many people think we will have a few chapters of dream sequences (of any character) versus how many people think we will never really see what MT is like and just see the current fighting?
> 
> The manga can go in either direction now and they're radically different.



I expect to see some dreamy illusions from Orochimaru. He is the most interesting character from the trapped ones, and we would finally see why he looks like a snake and if his family was the same way he is.

And another question: are all in the same illusion or is it different for each one? Because if this mirage fulfills your desires, then many of them will collide.


----------



## Kishido (May 26, 2014)

Obito will gain control... And after it will use a full 2 eyes Kamui Susanoo to teleport the shit out of the fucking moon.


----------



## The Faceless Man (May 26, 2014)

The moon will get destroyed.

Belive it!


----------



## Mariko (May 26, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> The moon will get *rasenganed*.
> 
> Belive it!



Fixed for you my friend!


----------



## The Faceless Man (May 26, 2014)




----------



## Csdabest (May 26, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> The moon will get destroyed.
> 
> Belive it!



Yes By Sasuke's Mugen Amaterasu


----------



## The Faceless Man (May 26, 2014)

Csdabest said:


> Yes By Sasuke's Mugen Amaterasu



yes cuz burning the moon will destory it 

Naruto has yet to make a laser bijuudama , he only used it as a ball but we know it can be used as a laser canon.


----------



## RockSauron (May 26, 2014)

Fusion said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Since he was trying to convert Obito, it shouldn't be taken as factual.

Anyway, I'm not saying that that's a definite, and in fact I much prefer the current canon. He obviously wanted peace, which is why he was supportive of the village system. He just lost faith in humanity being able to do so once he found out what happened last time humanity tried to make peace.

I just find that hard to reconcile with his bloodlust. I guess it can be explained by him thinking that the people he's killing aren't real and they'll be in his genjutsu anyway, but I don't know. 

But yeah, I don't fully believe in what I said, I just think it's a possibility when considering his actions.


----------



## Klue (May 26, 2014)

Rinnegan pwnage continues. It's the only thing anyone should be interested in seeing.


----------



## takL (May 26, 2014)

RockSauron said:


> Since he was trying to convert Obito, it shouldn't be taken as factual.



maddy also told hash and tobirama about MT to that effect.

fighting is a guilty pleasure for maddy.


----------



## Revolution (May 26, 2014)

With the pacing of the story I'd be annoyed if there was a dream arc.  If there must be, I only want it to be a slight mindfuck and only last one chapter long (the mindfuck being you think something happened in the fight against Madara that didn't happen).

It's likely MadaObi lied about the "dream happy" world and the RtN world should be strictly used for anime filler (which I would actually enjoy watching).


----------



## Mariko (May 26, 2014)

Sarahmint said:


> With the pacing of the story I'd be annoyed if there was a dream arc.  If there must be, I only want it to be a slight mindfuck and only last one chapter long (the mindfuck being you think something happened in the fight against Madara that didn't happen).
> 
> It's likely MadaObi lied about the "dream happy" world and the RtN world should be strictly used *for 18+ anime filler* (which I would actually enjoy watching).



I'd enjoy too....


----------



## bearzerger (May 26, 2014)

takL said:


> maddy also told hash and tobirama about MT to that effect.
> 
> fighting is a guilty pleasure for maddy.



Another reason why Madara's goal is flawed. Even when he creates a dreamworld for everyone he will hunger so much for battle that the dreamworld will be even worse than reality ever was. 

Well, either that or Madara goes the Tylor Durden route and starts beating himself up.


----------



## The Faceless Man (May 26, 2014)

I'm sure the hokages will do something.
Naruto will create Edo Minato arms then everyone will shut up with rejuvenation and will understand creation.


----------



## Xeogran (May 26, 2014)

Please no Road to Ninja.
It was bullshit and boring as hell, regardless if Kishi wrote it or not.

One chapter maximum with seeing everyone's dream world would be enough, if it looks like that to begin with. I wouldn't mind some more if Mugen Tsukuyomi's world would actually enslave everyone under Madara.

Would be more interesting than seeing Bee find his wonder rap teacher, Shikamaru winning world's Shogi tournament with Asuma as his opponent and Gai making everyone wear his jumpsuit in the fake reality.


----------



## Csdabest (May 26, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> yes cuz burning the moon will destory it
> 
> Naruto has yet to make a laser bijuudama , he only used it as a ball but we know it can be used as a laser canon.



It shall reduce the moon to ash


----------



## celebrei (May 26, 2014)

Do people seriously want an RTN mini-arc? 

Kishi should just hurry up and let Kaguya takeover Madara


----------



## Invictus-Kun (May 26, 2014)

Lets call that The Possession of Madara


----------



## The Faceless Man (May 26, 2014)

I hope we don't see any fucking dream's just let the fight go on.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (May 26, 2014)

my 100% accurate prediction


----------



## shadowmaria (May 26, 2014)

celebrei said:


> Do people seriously want an RTN mini-arc?
> 
> Kishi should just hurry up and let Kaguya takeover Madara



Yes I do


----------



## ironblade_x1 (May 26, 2014)

Scarlet Ammo said:


> my 100% accurate prediction



Didn't even consider if Hidan would've been dug up by the jutsu or not. 

Would he be? He technically has chakra, and he's technically alive, right? Maybe?


----------



## Jeαnne (May 26, 2014)

hidan might come around


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (May 26, 2014)

We shall see


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 26, 2014)

And if Hidan were alive, why would he be exempt from the jutsu? 



Sarahmint said:


> With the pacing of the story I'd be annoyed if there was a dream arc.  If there must be, I only want it to be a slight mindfuck and only last one chapter long (the mindfuck being you think something happened in the fight against Madara that didn't happen).
> 
> It's likely MadaObi lied about the "dream happy" world and the RtN world should be strictly used for anime filler (which I would actually enjoy watching).



Madara's 18+ dreamworld fantasy.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (May 26, 2014)

gif was implying he gets out after naruto defeats madara and jutsu goes away 

but alas it was a five minute quick doodle i didn't put much thought into.


----------



## Sango-chan (May 26, 2014)

I just have this strange feeling that someone on Team 7 is going to fuck up and get themselves caught in Tsukuyomi.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (May 26, 2014)

I'm all for it.


----------



## sakuraboobs (May 26, 2014)

RTN mini arc? NOPE

Madara and Hashirama, PLEASE!


----------



## C-Moon (May 26, 2014)

Scarlet Ammo said:


> my 100% accurate prediction



I wonder what his dream was


----------



## shadowmaria (May 26, 2014)

Gamma Akutabi said:


> I wonder what his dream was



That gif shows that dreams really do come true!

He has fingers again!


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (May 26, 2014)

@gamma

probably worldwide slaughter hell on earth.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (May 26, 2014)

Klue said:


> Rinnegan pwnage continues. It's the only thing anyone should be interested in seeing.


I was hyped but I was expecting more from Madara with a full set of Rinnegan so far it's been underwhelming since Limbo is getting old and Sasuke/Naruto were able too casually deal with CT.

I was expecting some new technique too manifest instead of Kishi rehashing shit we've seen already.


----------



## Kneel (May 26, 2014)

The Edo kages should be under madaras control now. Orochimaru summoned them, he is not genjutsued, so Maddy should be able to take control or release the jutsu. Although I suppose maybe madara doesn't know who summoned them...


----------



## HumanRage (May 26, 2014)

prediction : we are in to see a whole volume (that's right, 10 chapters) of madara's fantasy peaceful carebear world

perfect opportunity for kishimoto to implement whatever he wants without any consequence for the story

and my very own prediction is pissing me off already


----------



## Lurko (May 26, 2014)

Thdyingbreed said:


> I was hyped but I was expecting more from Madara with a full set of Rinnegan so far it's been underwhelming since Limbo is getting old and Sasuke/Naruto were able too casually deal with CT.
> 
> I was expecting some new technique too manifest instead of Kishi rehashing shit we've seen already.



There's probably more to be shown, just wait.


----------



## Klue (May 26, 2014)

Thdyingbreed said:


> I was hyped but I was expecting more from Madara with a full set of Rinnegan so far it's been underwhelming since Limbo is getting old and Sasuke/Naruto were able too casually deal with CT.
> 
> I was expecting some new technique too manifest instead of Kishi rehashing shit we've seen already.



Knowing Kishi, all that is left is Madara's final jutsu after MT is beaten. 

Regardless, I'm still loving this. Juubi's eye a higher level Rinnegan? MT a Rinnegan jutsu?

Dreams do come true. 


For some! Right Blink-kun?


----------



## Arles Celes (May 27, 2014)

Klue said:


> Knowing Kishi, all that is left is Madara's final jutsu after MT is beaten.
> 
> Regardless, I'm still loving this. Juubi's eye a higher level Rinnegan? MT a Rinnegan jutsu?
> 
> ...



Well, even after this fight is over we still have a big chance for a Naruto Vs Sasuke.

And most likely Sasuke will get to unlock new rinnegan stuff during that battle.

So rinnegan won't be truly over even after this war.


----------



## Lurko (May 27, 2014)

I have a feeling feeling this manga has a good two years left.


----------



## eurytus (May 27, 2014)

bearzerger said:


> Another reason why Madara's goal is flawed. Even when he creates a dreamworld for everyone he will hunger so much for battle that the dreamworld will be even worse than reality ever was.
> 
> Well, either that or Madara goes the Tylor Durden route and starts beating himself up.



He can fight with Edo hashirama or his clone limbo clones for fun, it's not that much a problem.


----------



## Klue (May 27, 2014)

Arles Celes said:


> Well, even after this fight is over we still have a big chance for a Naruto Vs Sasuke.
> 
> And most likely Sasuke will get to unlock new rinnegan stuff during that battle.
> 
> So rinnegan won't be truly over even after this war.



I realize, but the focus of our Rinnegan discussion is Madara.

With the recent "pair hype" the Rinnegan received as of late, I'm expecting at least one more Samsara based jutsu before he is released from the story.


----------



## Sci-Fi (May 27, 2014)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> I have a feeling feeling this manga has a good two years left.



That "could" mean Sakura eats the fruit. She is the one that needs a massive powerup. Then someone, your choice, will have to TnJ her after Madara is defeated and she starts going all Kaguya on the world. That will take the series 2 years to tell that story.


----------



## Lurko (May 27, 2014)

No all that's needed is Kaguya then Sasuke.


----------



## Klue (May 27, 2014)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> No all that's needed is Kaguya then Sasuke.



Fuck Kaguya, she is shit.


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 27, 2014)

Kneel said:


> The Edo kages should be under madaras control now. Orochimaru summoned them, he is not genjutsued, so Maddy should be able to take control or release the jutsu. Although I suppose maybe madara doesn't know who summoned them...



What are you talking about? Orochimaru is genjutsued. 



Klue said:


> Fuck Kaguya, she is shit.



Agreed.


----------



## Mariko (May 27, 2014)

Klue said:


> Fuck Kaguya, she is shit.



About her, there's still something I don't get: wasn't it stated that she awakened her third eye after eating the holy fruit? And wasn't the true prurpose for Maddy to use MT to allow the tree to bloom again so he could eat the fruit (and thus obtain the 3rd eye)?


----------



## Alexdhamp (May 27, 2014)

Mariko said:


> About her, there's still something I don't get: wasn't it stated that she awakened her third eye after eating the holy fruit? And wasn't the true prurpose for Maddy to use MT to allow the tree to bloom again so he could eat the fruit (and thus obtain the 3rd eye)?



Actually, it's never clearly explained how she got her third eye...nor has it ever been stated that Madara wants to eat the fruit to obtain it. So clearly this isn't the case as we see he already has it. Madds wants the fruit merely because he wants the ultimate _chakra_ that comes with it.


----------



## izanagi x izanami (May 27, 2014)

predict : flashback


----------



## Overhaul (May 27, 2014)

I predict we get to see everyones dream world this chapter.ck


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (May 27, 2014)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> I have a feeling feeling this manga has a good two years left.



Chaoter 700 bro. Thats when it'll end. This manga won't see 2015. Hopefully.




Revy said:


> I predict we get to see everyones dream world this chapter.ck



That'd be beyond terrible.


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 27, 2014)

Alexdhamp said:


> Actually, it's never clearly explained how she got her third eye...*nor has it ever been stated that Madara wants to eat the fruit *to obtain it. So clearly this isn't the case as we see he already has it. *Madds wants the fruit merely because he wants the ultimate chakra that comes with it*.



Why the contradiction? 

Madara was never confirmed to be after the fruit. I don't get why everyone assumes this.


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (May 27, 2014)

Klue said:


> Fuck Kaguya, she is shit.



Bless this post. Church!


----------



## Faustus (May 27, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Madara was never confirmed to be after the fruit. I don't get why everyone assumes this.



This. Also, Madara HAS the whole fucking tree+Juubi (as its separate incarnation) inside himself NOW, how can the fruit be more important than the whole thing that produced it?


----------



## The Faceless Man (May 27, 2014)

ナルトは戻って滞在することはでき�� �せん。彼は彼の影のクローン技術を� ��用しています。 
サスケは外で彼のクローンをテレポ�� �ト。ナルト自身が幻術で立ち往生。 
上司は、忙しいマダラを保持 サスケは最終的に彼の計画を使用し�� �います

*Google translate*

Naruto does not allow you to stay back. He has the use of cloning techniques his shadow. 
Sasuke Terepoto a clone of him outside. Naruto himself stuck in the illusion. 
Boss has used his plan finally hold Sasuke Madara busy


*Bing tranlsator *

Naruto is back to stay and shear. He has his shadow clone technique for am.
Sasuke's outside his clone faceplates,. Naruto himself stuck in the genjutsu.
Boss is busy spotted holding Sasuke and use his plan eventually.


----------



## Mercurial (May 27, 2014)

Source? 

And... do we have a WSJ preview or something like this?


----------



## Haruka Katana (May 27, 2014)

I think a chapter showing someone's dream is a must to show what MT really feels like, a few character's dreams are shown should be enough, please no long-ass dreams then it's fine


----------



## Invictus-Kun (May 27, 2014)

The bearing a fruit is a natural phenomenon, check the thread in my sig,


----------



## Kneel (May 27, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> What are you talking about? Orochimaru is genjutsued.
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed.



Woops!  I didn't meant to have the 'not' before genjutsu there, typo! I know he is genjutsued, that'my main point


----------



## eurytus (May 27, 2014)

kishi's characters are too transparent, none of them have intriguing dreams


----------



## Azula (May 27, 2014)

I predict tenten escaped mugen tsukuyomi by covering her eyes with madara's headband


----------



## Klue (May 27, 2014)

-Azula- said:


> I predict tenten escaped mugen tsukuyomi by covering her eyes with madara's headband



No way, that's just........ :sanji


----------



## eurytus (May 27, 2014)

from tieba

sasuke makes susanoo clones for T7


----------



## narutoispoppin (May 27, 2014)

Mariko said:


> About her, there's still something I don't get: wasn't it stated that she awakened her third eye after eating the holy fruit? And wasn't the true prurpose for Maddy to use MT to allow the tree to bloom again so he could eat the fruit (and thus obtain the 3rd eye)?



That is because there is no long a running story for this manga. The only thing left are fights and fan service until it ends. Word of advice, just enjoy the ride. No point looking for a story anymore.


----------



## ironblade_x1 (May 27, 2014)

eurytus said:


> from tieba
> 
> sasuke makes susanoo clones for T7



I actually predicted he'd do this in a different thread.

We've seen Madara do it, so I don't see why Sasuke couldn't. And it's really the only way they can fight.

The only reason I semi-doubt it is because Sasuke never uses clones.


----------



## Invictus-Kun (May 27, 2014)

Perhaps Sasuke will prove this manga, that he is also good in Kage bunshins


----------



## eurytus (May 27, 2014)

ironblade_x1 said:


> I actually predicted he'd do this in a different thread.
> 
> We've seen Madara do it, so I don't see why Sasuke couldn't. And it's really the only way they can fight.
> 
> The only reason I semi-doubt it is because Sasuke never uses clones.



i dun doubt it , its just lame. everyone gets a mecha is not teamwork


----------



## Lovely (May 27, 2014)

eurytus said:


> from tieba
> 
> sasuke makes susanoo clones for T7



This is just a prediction, right?


----------



## eurytus (May 27, 2014)

Lovely said:


> This is just a prediction, right?



spoiler from chinese forum, it also says limbo clone hit by raikiri then sealed by tobirama ....


----------



## TRN (May 27, 2014)

eurytus said:


> spoiler from chinese forum, it also* says limbo clone hit by raikiri then sealed by tobirama* ....



Fake spoiler is fake spoiler


----------



## Lovely (May 27, 2014)

eurytus said:


> spoiler from chinese forum, it also says limbo clone hit by raikiri then sealed by tobirama ....



Can you link me?


----------



## Tony Lou (May 27, 2014)

eurytus said:


> i dun doubt it , its just lame. everyone gets a mecha is not teamwork



You mean like the Kyuubi cloaks. It was rather degrading how the secondary characters couldn't do anything without the MC's power.

But at least they did pull off that move that immobilized the Juubi for a moment.

It was also nice when Ino took over Obito for 2 seconds and made him miss a bijuu dama.

That said, it isn't the same thing really. Sasuke isn't giving them a powerup, just immunity to MT.


----------



## The greatest evil (May 27, 2014)

eurytus said:


> spoiler from chinese forum, it also says limbo clone hit by raikiri then sealed by tobirama ....


No one can sense or see the limbo except naruto and sasuke


----------



## eurytus (May 27, 2014)

Luiz said:


> You mean like the Kyuubi cloaks. It was rather degrading how the secondary characters couldn't do anything without the MC's power.
> 
> But at least they did pull off that move that immobilized the Juubi for a moment.
> 
> ...



idk depends if kakashi can still use raikiri with susanoo


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 27, 2014)

Baidu spoilers are generally fakes, or just predictions that people think are spoilers.

The Susano'o clone is likely, but the Limbo clone "spoiler" is obviously just someone's wild prediction.


----------



## Klue (May 27, 2014)

Still amuses me how these "spoiler providers" forget the most obvious details.


----------



## eurytus (May 27, 2014)

Lovely said:


> Can you link me?





post13


----------



## takL (May 27, 2014)

i thought of shitennoO (the 4 heavenly kings) as sasukes rinnegan susanoO ability but apparently maddy nicked the idea for his limbo.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (May 27, 2014)

I still don't understand why they saved Sakura, she is useless in this fight.


----------



## TRN (May 27, 2014)

The greatest evil said:


> No one can sense or see the limbo except naruto and sasuke



That how I knew it was fake, plus asspull sasuke juubi level chakra


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (May 27, 2014)

I predict Ino escapes Mugen Tsukuyumi ................


----------



## Tony Lou (May 27, 2014)

Bruce Wayne said:


> I still don't understand why they saved Sakura, she is useless in this fight.



What was the other option?


----------



## Addy (May 27, 2014)

Kujiro Anodite said:


> I predict Ino escapes Mugen Tsukuyumi ................



i predict her dream world containing the sauce


----------



## eurytus (May 27, 2014)

Klue said:


> Still amuses me how these "spoiler providers" forget the most obvious details.



he didnt miss it, he says tobirama can sense the clones with kinjutsu, and mokuton sealed the clone, i'm surpried he even made an explanation too


----------



## TRN (May 27, 2014)

eurytus said:


> he didnt miss it, he says tobirama can sense the clones with kinjutsu, and mokuton sealed the clone, i'm surpried he even made an explanation too



But only Hagoromo power should work, going by what madara said


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (May 27, 2014)

Sasuke giving his team susanoo protection is a given (they can't fight without the protection). Whether it's via clones or some other way we'll have to wait and see.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (May 27, 2014)

Luiz said:


> What was the other option?



Let her get raped by the tree. 

From a strategic stand point she is not needed, she will only increase their chances of losing the fight.


----------



## takL (May 27, 2014)

i predict only one dream world for all, not for each. 
those rinnegans share the same view.


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (May 27, 2014)

Bruce Wayne said:


> I still don't understand why they saved Sakura, she is useless in this fight.



They saved her because she's the queen!
They need her cuz she's smarter than them!


----------



## Klue (May 27, 2014)

eurytus said:


> he didnt miss it, he says tobirama can sense the clones with kinjutsu, and mokuton sealed the clone, i'm surpried he even made an explanation too



Sense the clones with Kinjutsu? Mokuton successful without even a single hint of Sage power?


----------



## Tony Lou (May 27, 2014)

Bruce Wayne said:


> Let her get raped by the tree.
> 
> From a strategic stand point she is not needed, she will only increase their chances of losing the fight.



Well... that makes sense.

It's not like she would die or anything. All drooling folks are gonna be alright anyway.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (May 27, 2014)

TheDivineOneDannii said:


> They saved her because she's the queen!
> They need her cuz she's smarter than them!







Luiz said:


> Well... that makes sense.
> 
> It's not like she would die or anything. All drooling folks are gonna be alright anyway.



Pretty much.


----------



## eurytus (May 27, 2014)

Klue said:


> Sense the clones with Kinjutsu? Mokuton successful without even a single hint of Sage power?



yeah, that bit is suspicious. but it's kishi, you never know, breaks his own rules all the time.


----------



## Haruka Katana (May 27, 2014)

*reads baidu spoilers*
Doubt it's real, leaning more to fake.


----------



## Weapon (May 27, 2014)

You know what's consistently shit? Baidu / Blog "Spoilers". You know who tries to legitimately confirm that shit? MangaBird. You know what's shit? MangaBird / Google Searching "Naruto 6__".


----------



## celebrei (May 27, 2014)

Faustus said:


> This. Also, Madara HAS the whole fucking tree+Juubi (as its separate incarnation) inside himself NOW, how can the fruit be more important than the whole thing that produced it?



Because the Fruit is the sum total and zenith of power in NV 

Anyways yeah Maddy is not after the Fruit  but Kaguya  is, and that's where Maddy is being kept in the dark, Kaguya will troll him soon enough


----------



## CyberianGinseng (May 27, 2014)

Bruce Wayne said:


> Let her get raped by the tree.
> 
> From a strategic stand point she is not needed, she will only increase their chances of losing the fight.


So according to you its "strategic" for Sasuke to evict the heifer while shouting, "Useless bitch! Get the fuck outta my Susanoo!!" and then watch Naruto flip his fucking lid and go charging out into MT after her?  Yeah. That sounds real "strategic."


----------



## The Faceless Man (May 27, 2014)

I just realized. This is the last chapter of this volume....

That means epic cliffhanger but alot of useless shit in the chapter.


----------



## Marsala (May 27, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> I just realized. This is the last chapter of this volume....
> 
> That means epic cliffhanger but alot of useless shit in the chapter.



Maybe the cliffhanger will be Naruto and possibly Sasuke getting drawn into Mugen Tsukiyomi. Since the Edo Tensei Hokage are immune, it wouldn't be a complete loss for them, and it would let us see what the perfect world of Madara looks like.


----------



## takL (May 27, 2014)

Marsala said:


> Maybe the cliffhanger will be Naruto and possibly Sasuke getting drawn into Mugen Tsukiyomi. Since the Edo Tensei Hokage are immune, it wouldn't be a complete loss for them, and it would let us see what the perfect world of Madara looks like.



or naruto and sasuke decide to dive into the dreamworld to break it from inside.


----------



## Haruka Katana (May 27, 2014)

Inception 

Not sure if good thing or bad...


----------



## Lance (May 27, 2014)

I predict a chapter like the movie "Road to Ninja"


----------



## Gunners (May 27, 2014)

I wonder if Madara will turn the Hokage into paths of Pain, although he would need two more. He has Orochimaru trapped, who is able to control the other Hokage; Harashima should be easier to put on lock down due to the rods.

Might be time for Naruto to actually beat down each of the previous Hokage.

In the event that the Hokage aren't controlled by Madara, they will possibly be in charge of crowd control. They can't do shit against Madara right now, but they would be able to detain the ninja Madara may set on Naruto and Sasuke.


----------



## Xeogran (May 27, 2014)

You're being mistaken if you think Orochimaru is just getting controlled like that 

He must have something planned


----------



## Gunners (May 27, 2014)

Leon Soryu said:


> You're being mistaken if you think Orochimaru is just getting controlled like that
> 
> He must have something planned



He had a plan for Sasuke's genjutsu.


----------



## takL (May 27, 2014)

hmm oro and kabuto dug into  sharingan, rinnegan, hash cells and the rikudoh thingy. 
maybe they know how to free themselves from MT.


----------



## Gabe (May 27, 2014)

Leon Soryu said:


> You're being mistaken if you think Orochimaru is just getting controlled like that
> 
> He must have something planned



Yup just like vs itachi and sasukes genjutsu


----------



## sasutachi (May 27, 2014)

madara can cancel edo hokages or he can control them through oro.i wonder what kishi planned for them.
but it doesnt make any sense to me while shusui genjutsu can cancel even edo tensei control , mugen tsukuyomi didnt effect edo hokages.


----------



## The Faceless Man (May 27, 2014)

Madara can't control them since the hokages are no longer controlled by orochimaru.
Oro gaved them free rain.

He also can't cancel them since the contracts where broken.

Hashirama broke free even before Oro let them all free.


----------



## takL (May 27, 2014)

sasutachi said:


> but it doesnt make any sense to me while shusui genjutsu can cancel even edo tensei control , mugen tsukuyomi didnt effect edo hokages.


i believe mugentsukuyomi is not ninjutsu or about chakra in essence.
when kaguya cast it people didnt have chakra.

edos are dead peeps although with inexhaustible chakras


----------



## tari101190 (May 27, 2014)

takL said:


> i believe mugentsukuyomi is not ninjutsu or about chakra in essence.
> when kaguya cast it people didnt have chakra.
> 
> edos are dead peeps although with inexhaustible chakras


Chakra is a part of their biology.

Nobody was aware of it or knew how to use it before Hagaromo.


----------



## sasutachi (May 27, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> Madara can't control them since the hokages are no longer controlled by orochimaru.
> Oro gaved them free rain.
> 
> He also can't cancel them since the contracts where broken.
> ...




when the contracts broke ?


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 27, 2014)

MT affects souls that are probably tied to chakra, most likely, thus giving Edos (who have souls but not a proper connection to their chakra) and Zetsus (who have no souls, presumably) a loophole.


----------



## Alexdhamp (May 27, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> MT affects souls that are probably tied to chakra, most likely, thus giving Edos (who have souls but not a proper connection to their chakra) and *Zetsus (who have no souls, presumably) a loophole*.



I still think it's just because Madara is the one controlling the MT...he doesn't desire the Zetsu to fall under it, so they don't.


----------



## ToolKIT (May 27, 2014)

*A silloethe of a old man*

(a silhouette of a man with a staff)
???: It seems that the day has come which my brother told me.
???: I would never thought that my nephew would release me from this seal..

Madara: Who are are you? And why are you not captured by the god tree ?
(He looks very confused)
(Madara widens his left eye to check the silhouette)

???: So you already did get the Eyes of my Mother
???: I'm impressed by your development, Indra
??? feels the chakra of Naruto and Sasuke) how it comes that there are two Indra's at the same time on earth ??

Madara: what are you talking about !? Be gone!! ( starts to engage the silhouette)
(Madara's thinking: i need to be carefully he could resist the infinite tsukuyomi)

The silhouette starts walking and we get to see his eyes
Madara: a byakugan ?? Who are i asked!!
Madara immideatly stops, he us not able to move his body
Madara: what did you just do ??

???: im controlling your chakra
???: i can clearly see you got the host of the ten tails
???; first my brother and know you 

Madara is shocked

Madara: dont tell me that that you are his Brother ?

Chapter ends


----------



## Stannis (May 27, 2014)

100% proved.


----------



## Invictus-Kun (May 27, 2014)

Yesm this is what i want, i dont agree to his level of power to restrain Madara, and the old man here says that Hagoromo is bad, o like that


----------



## Trojan (May 27, 2014)

Minato getting his arms back by his child is all I want to happen.


----------



## Seraphiel (May 27, 2014)

Hussain said:


> Minato getting his arms back by his child is all I want to happen.



Really doubt he can regenerate dead people.


----------



## Frosch (May 27, 2014)

ToolKIT said:


> (a siloethe of a man with a staff)
> ???: It seems that the day has come which my Brother told me.
> ???: I would never thaught that My nefue would release me od this seal..
> 
> ...



Laaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaameee.


----------



## LazyWaka (May 27, 2014)

I predict shenanigans about how all the snake and toad summons are all controlled, but katsuyu isn't and appears on the battlefeild (her entire body) while spouting some exposition about how the toads were made by Hogomaro while the snakes were made by his brother, but Katsuyu was created by Kaguya and as such is unaffected by IT.

Katsuyu being bloody massive has to be explained in some way.


----------



## Frosch (May 27, 2014)

If Kaguya would've made animals, it would've been rabbits.

Though there's some clear relation between Toads at least with Hagoromo


----------



## Harbour (May 27, 2014)

Predict all Hokages will be affected by MT next chapter *kishimotoface*


----------



## celebrei (May 27, 2014)

Some of you are giving too much credit to Madara whereas it's been made extremely obvious in the recent chapters that he is merely Kaguya's pawn, give it a few chapters before Madara realizes the strings attached to him by Kaguya then he will know true despair.


----------



## sakuraboobs (May 27, 2014)

^
You're saying that we give to much credit to Madara when you are the one giving it to a character that never was mentioned until few chapters ago, that it did only appear in stupid flashbacks, with no development, no personality, nothing! 

It's obvious? just for you!


----------



## Sango-chan (May 27, 2014)

-Azula- said:


> I predict tenten escaped mugen tsukuyomi by covering her eyes with madara's headband



but the headband got sucked into the scroll though........


----------



## Darth Niggatron (May 27, 2014)

I predict that nothing happens. Absolutely nothing happens.


----------



## Bringer (May 27, 2014)

LazyWaka said:


> I predict shenanigans about how all the snake and toad summons are all controlled, but katsuyu isn't and appears on the battlefeild (her entire body) while spouting some exposition about how the toads were made by Hogomaro while the snakes were made by his brother, but Katsuyu was created by Kaguya and as such is unaffected by IT.
> 
> Katsuyu being bloody massive has to be explained in some way.



ADFGHJKL I've been having a similar crack theory for a while now!


----------



## The Faceless Man (May 27, 2014)

and no spoilers....


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 27, 2014)

Harbour said:


> Predict all Hokages will be affected by MT next chapter *kishimotoface*



And what would be the point of them being free then?

They are sticking around.


----------



## C-Moon (May 27, 2014)

On one hand, I'm curious to see what it's like for the MT victims. On the other, when all is said and done, none of it really happened because of lol genjutsu.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (May 27, 2014)

sasusakucannon said:


> ^
> And you are giving to much credit to a character that never was mentioned until few chapters ago, that it did only appear in stupid flashbacks, with no development, no personality, nothing!
> 
> It's obvious? just for you!



Tbh, you need to rethink things. 

I've noticed most of the people doubting Kaguya's return are those who joined 2009 and beyond. Meaning those who have only been with us when the War arc's started if not a little before. Mostly everyone else however, those pre-2009 can see the signs of where this is heading. There's certain clues, signals and things Kishi puts into the manga that are later brought up and appear in the series regardless if people think it's "bad for the plot" or if they think it's "stupid". Most of the people 2009+ haven't gotten used to that however considering they haven't been with the manga through the various arcs where this was common, if they see it then they get props. This goes from characters, jutsu, plotlines, comments, just a lot of things. Kishi has a particular way he does it. He's too predictable with this stuff.

And this Kaguya thing is exactly like that. 

That's kinda why I find it funny when people claim she isn't returning when in the past the same clues were said about numerous other things such as Rikudou's sons (which people vehemently claimed wouldn't be brought up again), Naruto reaching later tailed states after the Yamato talk along with gaining further control over Kyuubi, Obito returning to the manga and recently the fruit falls into this category too when, and I can't stress this enough, the very same people talking about the fruit now, a great amount of them I was debating with months ago and they said there's no way the fruit would even be introduced again. You guys know who you are, you know it. 

The Kaguya stuff is really easy to see regardless how people feel about it. 

Well, it should be easy.

---------

To the chapter I'm not expecting much: 

- Madara gets hype given the fact Mugen Tsukiyomi's activated
- More Kaguya stuff looming
- Minato teleports back to the last defense aka Naruto and co and Naruto heals his arms
- Naruto and co make a plan involving Sasuke's Susanoo
- Madara attacks at the end of the chapter

Don't expect anything too crazy even if it is the final chapter of this volume.


----------



## gaiver (May 27, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Tbh, you need to rethink things.
> 
> I've noticed most of the people doubting Kaguya's return are those who joined 2009 and beyond. Meaning those who have only been with us when the War arc's started if not a little before. Mostly everyone else however, those pre-2009 can see the signs of where this is heading. There's certain clues, signals and things Kishi puts into the manga that are later brought up and appear in the series regardless if people think it's "bad for the plot" or if they think it's "stupid". Most of the people 2009+ haven't gotten used to that however considering they haven't been with the manga through the various arcs where this was common, if they see it then they get props. This goes from characters, jutsu, plotlines, comments, just a lot of things. Kishi has a particular way he does it. He's too predictable with this stuff.
> 
> ...



great post.
we'll see more and more of the kaguya tease as this plays out. next chapter, i'm not expecting too much more than peeks at everyone - such as in the last chapter.


----------



## Squeek (May 27, 2014)

howcome there's rarely any spoilers anymore? one of the few reasons why I still come around NF...


----------



## Pan Arkadiusz (May 27, 2014)

I predict Orochimaru breaking from MT... Then he run away from the battlefield to continue his experiments, so he could return stronger than ever.


----------



## Jeαnne (May 27, 2014)

certainly hope oro will come out


----------



## ShinobisWill (May 27, 2014)

I don't really care about Orochimaru anymore, but I'd be surprised if he didn't have a back-up plan in case of the IT. 

He'll probably come out of the Spiral Zetsu later on, since he bit his neck.

and Kabuto isn't as crafty, so I don't think he's coming out of it without help.


----------



## shadowmaria (May 27, 2014)

It's before 10am and the spoiler thread is already open? It's usually not open until 1pm


----------



## RockSauron (May 27, 2014)

... People still don't think that Kaguya will be controlling Madara? After that panel of her evil face looking down at the world? Huh. It's more obvious than Tobi being Obito :/

Anyway, I predict it starts with Minato at the village doing commentary. Cut back to Team Seven, they wait for Madara to finish the Jutsu. He sees they've deflected the Jutsu, but he can't redo the whole thing again in order to get them so he makes a comment on how they lost out on seeing perfection and tries to kill them. Then the three Edo Hokage who can still walk (even if one of them is armless and filled with holes) come back and do stuff.


----------



## Gabe (May 27, 2014)

eventually i think the chakra of madara of rs in the headband that fell on the tools will release someone in sealed in them maybe rs brother or someone else important.


----------



## Abanikochan (May 27, 2014)

sasusakucannon said:


> ^
> You're saying that we give to much credit to Madara when you are the one giving it to a character that never was mentioned until few chapters ago, that it did only appear in stupid flashbacks, with no development, no personality, nothing!
> 
> It's obvious? just for you!



This. Really getting sick of this Kaguya crap. Why the hell does a villain that's been so highly competent and incredibly fleshed out need to be controlled by a villain that was randomly made up 20some chapters ago? It's a stupid development on Kishimoto's part.


----------



## shadowmaria (May 27, 2014)

What if Hagoromo was sealed in his own pot


----------



## Raiden (May 27, 2014)

Abanikochan said:


> This. Really getting sick of this Kaguya crap. Why the hell does a villain that's been so highly competent and incredibly fleshed out need to be controlled by a villain that was randomly made up 20some chapters ago? It's a stupid development on Kishimoto's part.



I actually don't think the character was randomly made up at all. This was probably planned as far back as the Rescue Jiraiya arc since we began to hear about the "Six Paths' abilities then.


----------



## eyeknockout (May 27, 2014)

if kaguya becomes final villain then not only will i quit the manga, but i'll makesure kishi's editors quit the manga too. 

Does anyone actually realize how stupid it would be for kaguya to become final villain? She's a character without a backstory yet and has no connection to any of the main characters and has barely even been introduced.

it's similar to kishi making up a character called kzitachi who happens to be the brother of the deathgod and the creator of all genjutsu then he becomes the secondary main character and saves the world without having had a single bit of hype or foreshadowing before his appearance.


----------



## Abanikochan (May 27, 2014)

The mention of the SO6P's abilities had absolutely nothing to do with his mother being a villain. There was nothing to even indicate this until chapter 671.


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 27, 2014)

Black Banana said:


> I actually don't think the character was randomly made up at all. This was probably planned as far back as the Rescue Jiraiya arc since we began to hear about the "Six Paths' abilities then.



Bullshit.  

Most of the RS story is a total last-minute asspull, which is why a lot of it is poorly-written and inconsistent. Even if the whole story was designed ages ago, he obviously never planned on Kaguya playing any actual role in the main story until very, very recently. She's pure last-minute plot device, and a terribly written one at that. Any claim of this being extensively planned is just grossly apologistic.


----------



## Gunners (May 27, 2014)

eyeknockout said:


> if kaguya becomes final villain then not only will i quit the manga, but i'll makesure kishi's editors quit the manga too.
> 
> Does anyone actually realize how stupid it would be for kaguya to become final villain? She's a character without a backstory yet and has no connection to any of the main characters and has barely even been introduced.
> 
> it's similar to kishi making up a character called kzitachi who happens to be the brother of the deathgod and the creator of all genjutsu then he becomes the secondary main character and saves the world without having had a single bit of hype or foreshadowing before his appearance.


When the real Madara hit the scene, what did we know about him? People didn't seem to have a problem with him picking up the villain hat, yet the only thing we knew about him was that he took his brother's eyes and got whipped by Harashima. 

I'd say that we know more about Kaguya than we initially knew about Madara. We know that she came from a far away land, we know that she plucked the fruit from the tree, had a couple of sons and ruled over the world with an iron fist. 

It is questionable whether or not she will take over Madara, but all of the signs are pointing towards her introduction in the series. 
_______
I feel that this chapter may focus on Madara experiencing a struggle. It'll probably be revealed that the technique is more strenuous than he imagined, which could limit the way he approaches Naruto and Sasuke.


----------



## Orochibuto (May 27, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Bullshit.
> 
> Most of the RS story is a total last-minute asspull, which is why a lot of it is poorly-written and inconsistent. Even if the whole story was designed ages ago, he obviously never planned on Kaguya playing any actual role in the main story until very, very recently. She's pure last-minute plot device, and a terribly written one at that. Any claim of this being extensively planned is just grossly apologistic.



Kishimoro knows full well through his brother that when your main manga is over so is your career.

He is milking it as much as he can; in fact forget about Kaguya; you can expect a villain behind her and then another and then another.


----------



## SenjuDNA (May 27, 2014)

Even if it was planned, Kaguya being FV is still terrible by the simple fact she was only introduced like some 10 or so odd chapters ago. Some newly introduced lady, who had never been mentioned or had no foreshadowing in the slightest, is suddenly going to overtake a villain who actually had all that and more? I can't see how people don't think that's stupid. 

If anything she'll only be used in the same capacity as her son(s) as a way of contrast.


----------



## Gunners (May 27, 2014)

Orochibuto said:


> Kishimoro knows full well through his brother that when your main manga is over so is your career.
> 
> He is milking it as much as he can; in fact forget about Kaguya; you can expect a villain behind her and then another and then another.



Kaguya is actually the daughter or a tyrannical galactic emperor. She made her way to the Narutoverse in the hopes of getting enough power to stop him. The Shinjuu tree is actually a sentient spaceship.


----------



## Nic (May 27, 2014)

expecting Sakura to get in the way again.
expecting Naruto to do something stupid. 
expecting Sasuke to be an ass. 



Abanikochan said:


> This. Really getting sick of this Kaguya crap. Why the hell does a villain that's been so highly competent and incredibly fleshed out need to be controlled by a villain that was randomly made up 20some chapters ago? It's a stupid development on Kishimoto's part.


 Well there's a reason why many believe this manga should have stopped with the Pain Arc.


----------



## Cjones (May 27, 2014)

I predict more reactions from characters and Tobirama tries to help his brother.


----------



## Abanikochan (May 27, 2014)

We'll probably hear of Kaguya's sob story as being the rejected Moon Queen in favor of Queen Serenity. Then we'll find out that Queen Serenity was actually puppet to the Mooninintes.


----------



## Monna (May 27, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Any claim of this being extensively planned is just grossly apologistic.


Yeah well too bad it was. Kishi's writing is consistent as fuck.


----------



## Gunners (May 27, 2014)

For what it is worth, I think Kishimoto messed up with the spike in power and the series' history placing too much focus on a few individuals. 

If he wanted to prolong the series, having villains emerge naturally would have been the best approach. However, he can't do that because there isn't a realistic way of making characters, who exist in the present time, a viable threat. Outside of Sasuke, they don't have the meaningful connections ( I suppose the descendants of Hagoromo's brother could be an option). 

Had the gulf in power remained narrow, the smaller villages could have emerged as antagonists. Individuals who have more than a few bones to pick with the larger nations.


----------



## Raiden (May 27, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Bullshit.
> 
> Most of the RS story is a total last-minute asspull, which is why a lot of it is poorly-written and inconsistent. Even if the whole story was designed ages ago, he obviously never planned on Kaguya playing any actual role in the main story until very, very recently. She's pure last-minute plot device, and a terribly written one at that. Any claim of this being extensively planned is just grossly apologistic.



Planning her character since the Jiraiya arc isn't extensive at all. But I do think that's when he began to extend the story by looking at some of the mythology- Even if it was a general idea of what he wanted to do.That in itself isn't rocket science since he almost carbon copies some of those stories. I'm not saying he planning out the intricacies of everything. He did introduce the idea of the Sage and the brothers back then though.


----------



## BatoKusanagi (May 27, 2014)

Minato hiraishins the moon!


----------



## eyeknockout (May 27, 2014)

kaguya is merely the foolish little sister who lacks hatred of the unstoppable galaxy queen muppetta. muppetta only wants to impress her father Lord Oberon in order to be praised more than her genius brother beji.

That's like 3 more final villain candidates, you're welcome kishi


----------



## Gabe (May 27, 2014)

i do not mind if villains have a connection to others in the story. there should be villains who just want to rule or destroy something without have to do with someone else. but knowing kishi he will make a connection somewhere if she become a big villain.


----------



## NW (May 27, 2014)

Madara's not gonna be controlled by Kaguya. 

He is repeating history and Kishi is comparing the two. Notice how you see a vision of Kaguya's maniacal face right under Madara's own.

The most she'll do is talk to him or offer him some help. If she can't complete MT anymore, she figures it's better if someone else does, I guess.

I can't wait 'til  this Kaguya is the mastermind shit gets put to rest and people stop claiming this last-minute villain is gonna take over Madara Uchiha.


----------



## Trojan (May 27, 2014)

I do not see why people have a problem with Kaguya in the regard that she has no connection with the main characters....etc 

The same thing happened with madara. Obito was the main villein for hundreds of chapters, he is directly connected to both Naruto and Sasuke. Yet, Madara came out of no where, with absolutely nothing to have with the
main characters, and took over obit's place. 

So, in Kaguya's case, it's not like if that did not happen before. Anyway, I hope that won't happen, this War is already way too long. Do not really feel to wait 30-40 other chapters for other character to appear and start fighting all over again. :/


----------



## Ghost14 (May 27, 2014)

My quick prediction.

Naruto does his new Chakra construct, coated in Sasuke's susanoo, so that they can still fight.

The homages group up and prepare to face Madara again.

Minato get's his arms back.

Hashirama get's the rods taken out of his back, and they face mads.

Madara gloats ands says that he is completely immortal.  He proves this by using Gedo rinne tensei on the hokages without dying.  So all of the hokages are instantly defeated and Madara get's their chakra.


----------



## Lurko (May 27, 2014)

eyeknockout said:


> kaguya is merely the foolish little sister who lacks hatred of the unstoppable galaxy queen muppetta. muppetta only wants to impress her father Lord Oberon in order to be praised more than her genius brother beji.
> 
> That's like 3 more final villain candidates, you're welcome kishi



It's a true story bro.


----------



## T-Bag (May 27, 2014)

Hussain said:


> I do not see why people have a problem with Kaguya in the regard that she has no connection with the main characters....etc
> 
> The same thing happened with madara. Obito was the main villein for hundreds of chapters, he is directly connected to both Naruto and Sasuke. Yet, Madara came out of no where, with absolutely nothing to have with the
> main characters, and took over obit's place.
> ...



madara didn't come out of no where, im tired of ppl who cant read saying this. madara was foreshadowed to come and overthrow obito. for fucks sake, obito CLAIMED he was Uchiha Madara. did u think a poser who was manipulated by this very man he claimed to be....was not going to be overthrown by him?

come on son. u gotta level up

kaguya's case is nothing like madara and obito. NOTHING. she was not involved in anything madara did, she serves nothing more than an icon/symbol for the Indra incarnates


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 27, 2014)

Ghost14 said:


> My quick prediction.
> 
> Naruto does his new Chakra construct, coated in Sasuke's susanoo, so that they can still fight.
> 
> ...



Why would Madara need their chakra? 

The only Hokage with special chakra is Hashi and he has his already.


----------



## CuteJuubi (May 27, 2014)

RockSauron said:


> ... People still don't think that Kaguya will be controlling Madara? After that panel of her evil face looking down at the world? Huh. It's more obvious than Tobi being Obito :/



"Never underestimate the power of denial." - American Beauty


----------



## T-Bag (May 27, 2014)

CuteJuubi said:


> "Never underestimate the power of denial." - American Beauty



you liked the movie?


----------



## RockSauron (May 27, 2014)

Madara was foreshadowed from the very end of Part I, when Naruto and Sasuke fought at the Valley of the End and were implied to be paralles to be like Madara and Hashirama. So yeah, not really out of nowhere.

Anyway, about seeing inside the Genjutsus. I don't think Road to Ninja is a perfect example of the scenario. I mean, that was opposite land, so obviously the real dream world would be different.

It would be nice to see the Genjutsu used as a way to simultaneously flesh out and finish various character's character arcs... but let's face it. None of them really HAVE character arcs, so that would be kind of pointless.

Well, anyway. I do hope Kaguya isn't the main villain and that she merely did this years ago and Madara is following in her footsteps. I just don't think that's likely, what with that panel and her telling Madara to absorb the tree.


----------



## ParkerRobbins (May 27, 2014)

I was rooting for Deva Path Pain to be the final villain.
Each new asshole that has popped up after him has been less interesting then the last.
So honestly I don't really care if Kaguya crawls out of Madara's ass next chapter.
Madara's arc is done anyway, dude won the manga, he did what he wanted to do, the only thing left for him is to be defeated, either by Naruto, or Kaguya, it makes no difference to me. Honestly at least dying to Kaguya he would be able to keep his dignity, and not get beat by the words of a mentally challenged 16 year old boy.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (May 27, 2014)

Gunners said:


> When the real Madara hit the scene, what did we know about him? People didn't seem to have a problem with him picking up the villain hat, yet the only thing we knew about him was that he took his brother's eyes and got whipped by Harashima.
> 
> I'd say that we know more about Kaguya than we initially knew about Madara. We know that she came from a far away land, we know that she plucked the fruit from the tree, had a couple of sons and ruled over the world with an iron fist.



To be fair, Madara has a much more established presence. Take Tsunade's dialogue in 561. Basically, everyone knows the story, and the idea alone of his return is met with fear and/or concern. He's got this legacy of power and fear in-universe, and as the story unfolded, we've gotten more and more about it as readers. From the Sasuke parallels early on, to Minato's speculation on his role in the Kyuubi incident.



Gunners said:


> I feel that this chapter may focus on Madara experiencing a struggle. It'll probably be revealed that the technique is more strenuous than he imagined, which could limit the way he approaches Naruto and Sasuke.



When talking about Madara, Hag did say that too much power will drive someone insane. 

I could actually see him having a breakdown at some point.


----------



## Final Jutsu (May 27, 2014)

I hope this next chapter focuses on the hokage, and the roles they will play in this upcoming fight.


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 27, 2014)

eyeknockout said:


> if kaguya becomes final villain then not only will i quit the manga, but i'll makesure kishi's editors quit the manga too.
> 
> Does anyone actually realize how stupid it would be for kaguya to become final villain? She's a character without a backstory yet and has no connection to any of the main characters and has barely even been introduced.
> 
> it's similar to kishi making up a character called kzitachi who happens to be the brother of the deathgod and the creator of all genjutsu then he becomes the secondary main character and saves the world without having had a single bit of hype or foreshadowing before his appearance.



its kishimoto story ,deal whit it.


----------



## Trojan (May 27, 2014)

Final Jutsu said:


> I hope this next chapter focuses on the hokage, and the roles they will play in this upcoming fight.



It will focus on everybody's dream in side the genjutsu. :ignoramus


----------



## BroKage (May 27, 2014)

I'm doubtful that Kaguya with outright take control of Madara, at least not until he's already been naturally defeated by the heroes (like what happened with Obito). Major villains don't get tossed out like that in this manga. It's more likely that Kaguya'd regain her form as a separate entity.

But the idea that Kishi would hype up Kaguya as the strongest person ever and the cause of shinobi strife (remember, this truth is what drove Madara off the deep end to begin with), _then_ make clear that she's still alive and still evil, just to do something incredibly underwhelming with her like make her a Juubi-esque chakra battery _and nothing else_ is bordering on delusion. Some of ya'll need to get real.

Like earlier posts imply this is reminiscent of when people were still yelling that Tobi wasn't Obito even after Kishi made him have an irrational outburst at Kakashi. The fact that it might be a bad plot development in certain respects doesn't mean it's not obvious or that Kishi's not doing it. What Kishi blatantly foreshadows is a better predictor of what's gonna happen than what people think is "good for the story".



ShinobisWill said:


> I don't really care about Orochimaru anymore, but I'd be surprised if he didn't have a back-up plan in case of the IT.
> 
> He'll probably come out of the Spiral Zetsu later on, since he bit his neck.
> 
> and Kabuto isn't as crafty, so I don't think he's coming out of it without help.


Not as crafty? Orochimaru had all the resources Kabuto did for years and during the series he still mostly just sat on his ass waiting for Sasuke to grow up. Dude never even thought to make up a counter to the Sharingan. Meanwhile Kabuto actually blackmailed Akatsuki and went to war with all five great nations.


----------



## Mateush (May 27, 2014)

T-Bag said:


> madara didn't come out of no where, im tired of ppl who cant read saying this. madara was foreshadowed to come and overthrow obito. for fucks sake, obito CLAIMED he was Uchiha Madara. did u think a poser who was manipulated by this very man he claimed to be....was not going to be overthrown by him?
> 
> come on son. u gotta level up
> 
> kaguya's case is nothing like madara and obito. NOTHING. she was not involved in anything madara did, she serves nothing more than an icon/symbol for the Indra incarnates



Hardcore Madara fan


----------



## Golden Circle (May 27, 2014)

On a positive note, for the first time in 100+ chapters, we'll be getting a new arc. I miss my 13-chapter arcs. Hopefully the plot starts to move forward again.



eurytus said:


> post13


Outside of the spoiler, the most interesting thing I could see with a casual scroll is that they've got inline replies and a comparison of MT to Misaki's Mental Out in the opening posts.



Hussain said:


> It will focus on everybody's dream in side the genjutsu. :ignoramus


~ You're so big Naruto 
Neji, get your hands out of my clothes. 
Shikamaru, stop being such a lazy slob and fuck me!


----------



## Weapon (May 27, 2014)

Final Jutsu said:


> I hope this next chapter focuses on the hokage, and the roles they will play in this upcoming fight.



It will be this, hard to see how people can look past this. At least for this week being the volume starter Kishimoto will cut the pacing slightly and we will have some Edo Hokage focus / set up. Not much else.


----------



## Kai (May 27, 2014)

T-Bag said:


> kaguya's case is nothing like madara and obito. NOTHING. *she was not involved in anything madara did*, she serves nothing more than an icon/symbol for the Indra incarnates


Are you sure about that?

If Kishi allows Kaguya to take over, you don't think he'll insert her involvement during key points of Madara's life? Post VOTE perhaps?


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 27, 2014)

How are people predicting new arc? 



Kai said:


> Are you sure about that?
> 
> If Kishi allows Kaguya to take over, you don't think he'll insert her involvement during key points of Madara's life? Post VOTE perhaps?



Total retcon if so. He's far too established as having his own agency, makes perfect sense on his own, and has never been hinted to have had anything to do with her. If Kishi does that, Madara will no longer be Madara. It's blatant character destruction and atrocious writing.


----------



## Tony Lou (May 27, 2014)

BroKage said:


> I'm doubtful that Kaguya with outright take control of Madara, at least not until he's already been naturally defeated by the heroes (like what happened with Obito). Major villains don't get tossed out like that in this manga. It's more likely that Kaguya'd regain her form as a separate entity.
> 
> But the idea that Kishi would hype up Kaguya as the strongest person ever and the cause of shinobi strife (remember, this truth is what drove Madara off the deep end to begin with), _then_ make clear that she's still alive and still evil, just to do something incredibly underwhelming with her like make her a Juubi-esque chakra battery _and nothing else_ is bordering on delusion. Some of ya'll need to get real.
> 
> Like earlier posts imply this is reminiscent of when people were still yelling that Tobi wasn't Obito even after Kishi made him have an irrational outburst at Kakashi. The fact that it might be a bad plot development in certain respects doesn't mean it's not obvious or that Kishi's not doing it. What Kishi blatantly foreshadows is a better predictor of what's gonna happen than what people think is "good for the story".



This sums up my thoughts on the subject.


----------



## BroKage (May 27, 2014)

Kai said:


> Are you sure about that?
> 
> If Kishi allows Kaguya to take over, you don't think he'll insert her involvement during key points of Madara's life? Post VOTE perhaps?


Good point. We still have no idea how Madara survived VOTE or what Hashirama noticed on the cliff. Can't be Izanagi because both of Madara's eyes remained intact. Can't be Zetsu because Zetsu was made from Hashirama's cells, which Madara had only just gotten.

I cannot think of many other reasons as to why Kishi would hold off the explanation for this long beyond it being because the explanation needs to be reserved for some Kaguya-related reveal. Anyone else care to give a scenario?


----------



## Ghost14 (May 27, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Why would Madara need their chakra?
> 
> The only Hokage with special chakra is Hashi and he has his already.



Because he's a greedy bastard, and do you really think his dream will be complete without Hashirama in it?

He'd probably want Tobirama there too just so he could torment him eternally.


----------



## StickaStick (May 27, 2014)

Kishi would actually have to go out of his way to make intertwining Mads with Kaguya a retcon. Not only that but doing so would actually fill in a missing hole in the story (VotE) and potentially more. I agree it would be poor writing but not for any reason having to do with retconning.


----------



## WraithX959 (May 27, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> How are people predicting new arc?
> 
> 
> 
> Total retcon if so. He's far too established as having his own agency, makes perfect sense on his own, and has never been hinted to have had anything to do with her. If Kishi does that, Madara will no longer be Madara. *It's blatant character destruction and atrocious writing.*



Par for the course, no?


----------



## Trojan (May 27, 2014)

Weapon said:


> It will be this, hard to see how people can look past this. *At least for this week being the volume starter *Kishimoto will cut the pacing slightly and we will have some Edo Hokage focus / set up. Not much else.



I believe it's the end of the volume, since the previous one was 11 chapters. :ignoramus


----------



## shadowmaria (May 27, 2014)

Golden Circle said:


> On a positive note, for the first time in 100+ chapters, we'll be getting a new arc. *I miss my 13-chapter arcs*. Hopefully the plot starts to move forward again.



What are you talking about? The plot has been moving quickly for the last two volumes? 

And what 13-chapter long arcs in Naruto are you talking about?

The only arcs that come close to that are the *Introduction Arc* at eight chapters long, and *Kakashi Gaiden* at six chapters long 

What are you talking about?


----------



## rac585 (May 27, 2014)

i thought RtN existed because there was no room for showing the character's dreams in the actual series. but now i'm not so sure.

the main 3 haven't gotten caught at least so it looks like any dream sequences we may see should be pretty minimal.

i'm interested to see what sort of plan they come up with for not getting affected by the genjutsu as soon as they go outside. it'll probably be something dumb like everyone closing their eyes.


----------



## Golden Circle (May 27, 2014)

shadowmaria said:


> What are you talking about? The plot has been moving quickly for the last two volumes?
> 
> And what 13-chapter long arcs in Naruto are you talking about?
> 
> ...


Sorry, I forgot that I'm a disgusting oldie who remembers the Itachi vs Sasuke arc and all the arcs in p2 before it.


----------



## Evil (May 27, 2014)

I think tonight I have you guys ask questions and then I reply Yes, or No and we see how far we go.


----------



## shadowmaria (May 27, 2014)

Evil said:


> I think tonight I have you guys ask questions and then I reply Yes, or No and we see how far we go.



Do we see dreams of the characters?


----------



## Golden Circle (May 27, 2014)

Is it a new arc?

Are any characters inside the cocoons in it?

Do you touch yourself at night?


----------



## kingcombo (May 27, 2014)

Evil said:


> I think tonight I have you guys ask questions and then I reply Yes, or No and we see how far we go.



Apple or android?


----------



## Gabe (May 27, 2014)

Evil said:


> I think tonight I have you guys ask questions and then I reply Yes, or No and we see how far we go.



Do the edo kages do something useful


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 27, 2014)

BroKage said:


> Good point. We still have no idea how Madara survived VOTE or what Hashirama noticed on the cliff. Can't be Izanagi because both of Madara's eyes remained intact. Can't be Zetsu because Zetsu was made from Hashirama's cells, which Madara had only just gotten.
> 
> I cannot think of many other reasons as to why Kishi would hold off the explanation for this long beyond it being because the explanation needs to be reserved for some Kaguya-related reveal. Anyone else care to give a scenario?



So you think Kaguya being a physical presence on the cliff who came down and dressed Madara's wounds (badly, at that), gave him no power at all, and just left him for 65 years is perfectly plausible but Madara having an as-of-yet-unseen jutsu (which we know he has) that helped him survive VotE (as it was canonically stated to be a jutsu) is out of the question for you? What the hell? This is surreal.
*Spoiler*: __ 





Kaguya saving Madara at VotE is one of the dumbest theories I have ever seen. 1) She very, very, very likely was sealed away, and not on this planet, at the time of VotE. 2) Madara was stated to have survived by a jutsu. 3) Madara has at least one unknown sharingan jutsu to be revealed. 4) Madara seemed to have planned an escape route at VotE, based on his last words; his behavior was also a little questionable at the end, again indicating that he had plans. 5) Madara clearly had to heal/take care of himself after VotE, seeing as he healed himself with Hashirama's DNA (on-panel, pretty much) and still ended up being weakened by it, so obviously there was no stellar assistance going on. 6) Madara received no immediate power-ups after VotE, rendering any chance for divine assistance extremely unlikely. He awoke his Rinnegan naturally several decades later. 7) The RS, Indra, and Ashura have no physical presence in the manga, and thus far Kaguya doesn't either; it's ridiculous to think she was actually there at VotE as a person. 8) Limbo, while a Rinnegan jutsu, was a very big hint/heavy foreshadowing.

We will find out how he survived VotE eventually, and it will likely be after a false victory for the heroes. Kaguya saving him makes no sense. It's embarrassing that people think that's logical while thinking a jutsu is out of the question when the guy has unknown sharingan abilities and was stated to have used a jutsu.






Ghost14 said:


> Because he's a greedy bastard, and do you really think his dream will be complete without Hashirama in it?
> 
> He'd probably want Tobirama there too just so he could torment him eternally.



If he needed to absorb their power for them to be under the dream, I really doubt he'd bother with anyone but Hashi.  Does he even know who Hiruzen and Minato are? 



rac585 said:


> i'm interested to see what sort of plan they come up with for not getting affected by the genjutsu as soon as they go outside. it'll probably be something dumb like everyone closing their eyes.



Not possible. People were forcibly woken up only to be put under MT, so obviously closed eyes or even blindness don't help you.


----------



## Evil (May 27, 2014)

shadowmaria said:


> Do we see dreams of the characters?



Yes



Golden Circle said:


> Is it a new arc?



No



kingcombo said:


> Apple or android?



Yes



Gabe said:


> Do the edo kages do something useful



No


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (May 27, 2014)

Which characters?


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 27, 2014)

Not a yes or no question, SSM.



Evil said:


> I think tonight I have you guys ask questions and then I reply Yes, or No and we see how far we go.



Does any of this chapter take place in the "real world"?


----------



## C-Moon (May 27, 2014)

Evil said:


> I think tonight I have you guys ask questions and then I reply Yes, or No and we see how far we go.



[YOUTUBE]_JUCfX1P1ik[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Abanikochan (May 27, 2014)

Is Team 7 able to leave Sasuke's Susanoo?


----------



## Bruce Wayne (May 27, 2014)

Does Hinata have an orgasm?


----------



## ghstwrld (May 27, 2014)

Evil said:


> I think tonight I have you guys ask questions and then I reply Yes, or No and we see how far we go.






Does Kween Kaguya get an actual personality?


----------



## Tony Lou (May 27, 2014)

Golden Circle said:


> Is it a new arc?
> 
> Are any characters inside the cocoons in it?
> 
> Do you touch yourself at night?



No. Yes and Yes.


----------



## T-Bag (May 27, 2014)

evil,

does the fruit blossom?


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 27, 2014)

T-Bag, where the hell do you think the fruit is? Madara's ass?


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (May 27, 2014)

Like I said pages ago, some people need to rethink some things about Kaguya "not appearing". 

I've noticed most of the people doubting Kaguya's return are those who joined 2009 and beyond. Meaning those who have only been with us when the War arc's started if not a little before. Mostly everyone else however, those pre-2009 can see the signs of where this is heading. There's certain clues, signals and things Kishi puts into the manga that are later brought up and appear in the series regardless if people think it's "bad for the plot" or if they think it's "stupid". Most of the people 2009+ haven't gotten used to that however considering they haven't been with the manga through the various arcs where this was common, if they see it then they get props. This goes from characters, jutsu, plotlines, comments, just a lot of things. Kishi has a particular way he does it. He's too predictable with this stuff.

And this Kaguya thing is exactly like that.

That's kinda why I find it funny when people claim she isn't returning when in the past the same clues were said about numerous other things such as Rikudou's sons (which people vehemently claimed wouldn't be brought up again), Naruto reaching later tailed states after the Yamato talk along with gaining further control over Kyuubi, Obito returning to the manga and recently the fruit falls into this category too when, and I can't stress this enough, the very same people talking about the fruit now, a great amount of them I was debating with months ago and they said there's no way the fruit would even be introduced again. You guys know who you are, you know it.

The Kaguya stuff is really easy to see regardless how people feel about it.

Well, it should be easy.


----------



## Klue (May 27, 2014)

Orochibuto said:


> Kishimoro knows full well through his brother that when your main manga is over so is your career.
> 
> He is milking it as much as he can; in fact forget about Kaguya; you can expect a villain behind her and then another and then another.



He could write a new story within the world of Naruto.

Minato? Itachi?

Either would sell big.

Hanzou would be my choice though.


----------



## Ghost14 (May 27, 2014)

Evil,

Is this the real life? Is this just fantasy?


----------



## ~Kakashi~ (May 27, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Does he even know who Hiruzen and Minato are?



Yes. Hiruzen was hokage when Madara was still "alive" and Minato was Obito's sensei and the like, so that's the connection there.


----------



## Phemt (May 27, 2014)

Chapter will be out before Evil answers all questions.


----------



## shadowmaria (May 27, 2014)

Evil said:


> Yes



Do we see pairings to fuel pairing wars?


----------



## Evil (May 27, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Does any of this chapter take place in the "real world"?



Yes      



Abanikochan said:


> Is Team 7 able to leave Sasuke's Susanoo?



Yes'ish



Bruce Wayne said:


> Does Hinata have an orgasm?



No


----------



## Csdabest (May 27, 2014)

Dear Evil.

Do we find out the source of Mugen Tsukiyomi Immunity. And are any new abilities being displayed


----------



## Azaleia (May 27, 2014)

Just when I was about to sleep.

There's *kenka* between Madara and team seven or not?


----------



## T-Bag (May 27, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> T-Bag, where the hell do you think the fruit is? Madara's ass?



the fruit is supposed to blossom lol. thats why madara connected everyone to the tree


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (May 27, 2014)

Do Sakura and Kakashi make any contributions?

Is Naruto's chakra construct revealed?


----------



## Majin Lu (May 27, 2014)

Evil, is the Dream World a single one shared with all people?


----------



## Golden Circle (May 27, 2014)

Does Kaguya appear?


----------



## Klue (May 27, 2014)

Yo Evil, any new Rinnegan abilities / hype?


----------



## Cjones (May 27, 2014)

Are the dreams we're shown of important characters?


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 27, 2014)

Is MT actually peaceful?




~Kakashi~ said:


> Yes. Hiruzen was hokage when Madara was still "alive" and Minato was Obito's sensei and the like, so that's the connection there.



Yea but has he ever acknowledged them or noted their names? I don't believe so.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (May 27, 2014)

Evil,

does the chapter involve any dieties or worshipper of dieties? 

(aside from kaguya)


----------



## Evil (May 27, 2014)

shadowmaria said:


> Do we see pairings to fuel pairing wars?



No



SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Do Sakura and Kakashi make any contributions?



No



Majin Lu said:


> Evil, is the Dream World a single one shared with all people?



No



Golden Circle said:


> Does Kaguya appear?



No'ish


----------



## Abanikochan (May 27, 2014)

Is it just Team 7 and the Edo Hokage who were able to escape MT?


----------



## Gabe (May 27, 2014)

Do team 7 get caught in the genjutsu


----------



## Azaleia (May 27, 2014)

Evil, Naruto and Sasuke make some kind of attack or something?


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (May 27, 2014)

The Golden Circle said:
			
		

> Does Kaguya appear?





Evil said:


> No'ish



She's coming but she hasn't returned yet.


----------



## Jad (May 27, 2014)

Evil.

Do Gai and Lee appear in this chapter doing anything?


----------



## klutchii (May 27, 2014)

Do we see any new feats from sasuke, naruto, 
or madara?


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 27, 2014)

Does Hashirama get freed?


----------



## BroKage (May 27, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> So you think Kaguya being a physical presence on the cliff who came down and dressed Madara's wounds (badly, at that), gave him no power at all, and just left him for 65 years is perfectly plausible but Madara having an as-of-yet-unseen jutsu (which we know he has) that helped him survive VotE (as it was canonically stated to be a jutsu) is out of the question for you? What the hell? This is surreal.
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...


Of course it's stupid as hell, that's why I'm asking for alternative theories. 

Before Kaguya was a concept I thought that how Madara escaped death at the VOTE would simply play an important part in his final battle from a combat perspective. That it was kept secret as one of his trump card powers.

But now that Madara's presumably evolved past the point where his old abilities are relevant, it's hard not to suspect that the details of his survival are being kept secret for plot-related reasons instead. And since we've pretty much reached the point where everything's been laid on the table for Naruto and Sasuke vs. Madara already, it's possible that this plot-related mystery will serve primarily for development of the _next_ villain.

But of course that doesn't fix the fact it wouldn't really make sense. So it's also likely that you're right and this plot element will come into play when the heroes are tricked into falsely believing they've beaten Madara. It's just that I'd be surprised because so far Kishi has not featured any of Madara's older jutsus ever since he became Juubi Jin.


----------



## Merric (May 27, 2014)

Evil

Do we get to see Sasuke's dream?


----------



## ParkerRobbins (May 27, 2014)

Is it an action chapter?


----------



## Majin Lu (May 27, 2014)

Thank you, Evil  If I can ask again:

Is Tenten under the genjutsu?


----------



## Merric (May 27, 2014)

Another question,

Do we see Orochimaru again this chapter?


----------



## Ghost14 (May 27, 2014)

Evil,

Do we get any more information about Hagoromo, his brother, or Kaguya?


----------



## Azula (May 27, 2014)

-Azula- said:


> I predict tenten escaped mugen tsukuyomi by covering her eyes with madara's headband





Klue said:


> No way, that's just........ :sanji



the sage's tools will get more action


----------



## Csdabest (May 27, 2014)

Dear  Evil,

Do any characters transform during this chapter.


----------



## conradoserpa (May 27, 2014)

Evil, do someone explain why Edo Tensei aren't genjutse'd?


----------



## Klue (May 27, 2014)

Evil said:


> No



Dream world not shared among all, huh? Hadn't expected that.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (May 27, 2014)

I'm refreshing my page like crazy cuz I'm so curious for the responses


----------



## C-Moon (May 27, 2014)

Does the chapter end with us seeing the dream world?


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 27, 2014)

Klue said:


> Dream world not shared among all, huh? Hadn't expected that.



If it were shared by all then it would just be everyone being forced to watch Madara salivating over Hashirama for eternity.


----------



## _Jac_ (May 27, 2014)

Scarlet Ammo said:


> I'm refreshing my page like crazy cuz I'm so curious for the responses



Same


----------



## Trojan (May 27, 2014)

Evil

Minato's arms, are they back?


----------



## conradoserpa (May 27, 2014)

My mind work strange when it comes to spoiler. I'm going to sit and wait for the chapter with no spoiler at all.

Love you guys <3


----------



## Golden Circle (May 27, 2014)

Does it show anyone being partially affected by MT?


----------



## shadowmaria (May 27, 2014)

Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 241 (55 members and 186 guests)  

Hey Evil; does the chapter end on an exciting cliffhanger?


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (May 27, 2014)

I wish I didn't ask such an ambiguous question.

Oh well. 

I guess I'l be staying up for this chapter.


----------



## shadowmaria (May 27, 2014)

Scarlet Ammo said:


> I wish I didn't ask such an ambiguous question.
> 
> Oh well.
> 
> I guess I'l be staying up for this chapter.



Evil's playing games; that ensures an exciting chapter


----------



## Tony Lou (May 27, 2014)

Klue said:


> Dream world not shared among all, huh? Hadn't expected that.



Different dreams doesn't necessarily mean separated.


----------



## shadowmaria (May 27, 2014)

Evil; does the RTN universe appear as the Dream World?


----------



## Rao (May 27, 2014)

Does the chapter imply the hokage will be useful in the future?


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (May 27, 2014)

@shadowmaria

evil usually isnt here unless something big happens like edo Hokages or Sasuke turning good or there's a  huge power up incoming.

but im only really interested in kaguya and her son who isn't the sage of six paths. (out of the characters who are recently mentioned)

sometimes i imagine Evil giving me a spoiler my husbando is returning, but alas it can never be. I think we all secretly wish for Evil  to tell us what we want to hear.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (May 27, 2014)

Rao said:


> Does the chapter imply the hokage will be useful in the future?



Dudes making dupe accounts just to ask about a chapter that'll come out in a few. 

The thirst is real.


----------



## gabzilla (May 27, 2014)

Evil, living up to your name as always. 

Do the rookies appear in this chapter?


----------



## Tony Lou (May 27, 2014)

You have to wonder why Hagoromo's brother faded into obscurity despite his power.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (May 27, 2014)

Gabzella your set is really nice.

on topic:

i  guess evil isn't answering more questions? or is AFK? 

or is just taking time to answer them....


----------



## Tony Lou (May 27, 2014)

Black Banana said:


> Evil would you say that this chapter is important in plot development?



Every chapter is important in plot development right now.


----------



## Lurko (May 28, 2014)

Evil is the shit.


----------



## Rao (May 28, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Dudes making dupe accounts just to ask about a chapter that'll come out in a few.
> 
> The thirst is real.



Huh?

So, because I asked something that was already asked I am a dupe? well damn, this world is filled with dupes then.


----------



## shadowmaria (May 28, 2014)

Where'd Evil go? 

Scarlet, I just noticed Hidan has his hand down his hands. Spanking the Jashin, is he?


----------



## Red Raptor (May 28, 2014)

Evil, does Tenten appear in this chapter? Is she free from the genjutsu?

Thank you!


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (May 28, 2014)

@shadowmaria

I know right. And Kishimoto approved of the image.I'm cool with it 


though i wanna stay on topic of Evil and spoilers. Don't wanna get banned again from the tele. especially if this chapter is actually interesting


----------



## Tony Lou (May 28, 2014)

Evil promised to answer questions. S/He answered questions.

S/He never promised to stay here indefinitely.


----------



## Haruka Katana (May 28, 2014)

I knew there are dreams involved, and i don't really know what to ask at the moment


----------



## Rosi (May 28, 2014)

Evil, is Obito in the chapter?


----------



## Lurko (May 28, 2014)

Evil does Kaguya look hot this chapter?


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (May 28, 2014)

OTL Ah...so much for the answer then.....I suppose I can wait  a few more hours.

But still, I like to be prepared in case....something happens...I have gifs ready just in case....


----------



## Phemt (May 28, 2014)

Quit the questions.

Evil left 15 minutes ago.

LOL!


----------



## BlinkST (May 28, 2014)

Does Itachi solo?:ignoramus


----------



## Abanikochan (May 28, 2014)

I think we maxed out our quota.


----------



## shadowmaria (May 28, 2014)

Sutol said:


> Quit the questions.
> 
> Evil left 15 minutes ago.
> 
> LOL!



No she didn't, she's catching up on the questions


----------



## vered (May 28, 2014)

going by the answers of Evil, it seems this chapter will involve some of the characters dreams and Naruto and Sasuke vs Madara in the real world.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (May 28, 2014)

Dreams+battle isn't super interesting though.... dunno why Evil would show up to that alone...


IMO at least. Maybe Evil finds it fascinating.


----------



## Gabe (May 28, 2014)

Naruto and sasuke somehow enter the dream word to break others


----------



## Trojan (May 28, 2014)

maybe we will see Kiba as a Hokage. It's only possible for him to be a Hokage in a dream.


----------



## Rao (May 28, 2014)

Am curious to see the role the hokage are going to have in this battle, being the only ones that are not affected by the genjutsu, but then you think about the difference in power between them and madara and I don't see what can they do to help.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (May 28, 2014)

now I'm thinking of the spongebob episode where spongebob enters everyone's dreams.


A Naruto version of that would actually be kind f cool. I hope Hinata has a bunch of muscle naruto men.


----------



## calimike (May 28, 2014)

Naruto get poster color in WSJ #28 next week 

What is poster color?


----------



## Tony Lou (May 28, 2014)

Scarlet Ammo said:


> now I'm thinking of the spongebob episode where spongebob enters everyone's dreams.
> 
> 
> A Naruto version of that would actually be kind f cool. I hope Hinata has a bunch of muscle naruto men.



I was actually thinking of the InuYasha episode where a moth youkai envelops everyone inside cocoons where they are trapped into nightmares so he can feed on their fear, and then our hero breaks them out of it.


----------



## vered (May 28, 2014)

calimike said:


> Naruto get color poster in WSJ #28 next week
> 
> I hope Kaguya is cover on color poster



we'll probably see Sasuke and his eye in color and Naruto's mode though we did get an official colored  WSJ chapter already that confirmed the colors.


----------



## shadowmaria (May 28, 2014)

calimike said:


> Naruto get poster color in WSJ #28 next week
> 
> What is poster color?



Next week should be the start of a new volume; so it's anyone's guess.

Colour pages and a poster, I would guess.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (May 28, 2014)

vered said:


> going by the answers of Evil, it seems this chapter will involve some of the characters dreams and Naruto and Sasuke vs Madara in the real world.



Pretty much. 

Also Kaguya's referenced and the team "sorta leaves" Sasuke's Susanoo meaning they probably have Susanoo around them, Naruto has Susanoo around his Kyuubi form and Sasuke probably uses his own. Sakura and Kakashi don't do a thing either. 

Basically it's the chapter which everyone expects, not much happens. Not really cliffhanger material unless it ends with Kaguya I'd say. Watch, we'll find out she's going to return at the very end.

The good thing about these dreams is that it's perfect for anime filler. The anime team probably loves this as they think about the ideas they can do with it.


----------



## Haruka Katana (May 28, 2014)

Scarlet Ammo said:


> Dreams+battle isn't super interesting though.... dunno why Evil would show up to that alone...
> 
> 
> IMO at least. Maybe Evil finds it fascinating.



Yeah, I don't see how dreams have much impact in the plot other than showing how it is like to be under MT, I'm sure there's something that's interesting, like Kishi trolling


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (May 28, 2014)

@luiz 

that can happen too i suppose.


please make the dream world interesting, kishi!


----------



## Gabe (May 28, 2014)

Color poster nice wonder if it is just naruto and sasuke as well as madara


----------



## shadowmaria (May 28, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Pretty much.
> 
> Also Kaguya's referenced and the team "sorta leaves" Sasuke's Susanoo meaning they probably have Susanoo around them, Naruto has Susanoo around his Kyuubi form and Sasuke probably uses his own. Sakura and Kakashi don't do a thing either.
> 
> ...



Would make for a damn good cliffhanger for the volume, if Kaguya returned


----------



## Evil (May 28, 2014)

Red Raptor said:


> Evil, does Tenten appear in this chapter? Is she free from the genjutsu?
> 
> Thank you!



Yes, No



Majin Lu said:


> Evil, is the Dream World a single one shared with all people?



No



Cjones said:


> Are the dreams we're shown of important characters?


 
Yes



PikaCheeka said:


> Is MT actually peaceful?.



Yes



Jad said:


> Evil.
> 
> Do Gai and Lee appear in this chapter doing anything?



Yes



Ghost14 said:


> Evil,
> 
> Do we get any more information about Hagoromo, his brother, or Kaguya?



Yes



shadowmaria said:


> Hey Evil; does the chapter end on an exciting cliffhanger?



Yes



gabzilla said:


> Evil, living up to your name as always.
> 
> Do the rookies appear in this chapter?



Yes


----------



## Lance (May 28, 2014)

Evil post the damn Spoiler! 

Please! Please! Please!


----------



## vered (May 28, 2014)

So we get info about hagoromo his brother and Kaguya and we get an exciting cliffhanger.That's great,


----------



## Klue (May 28, 2014)

vered said:


> we'll probably see Sasuke and his eye in color and Naruto's mode though we did get an official colored  WSJ chapter already that confirmed the colors.



Sasuke's Rinnegan colored, awwww yeah!! :WOW

I already know it will be featured.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (May 28, 2014)

aww my question got skipped. 

I think.


----------



## Haruka Katana (May 28, 2014)

Rookies dreaming confirmed


----------



## Majin Lu (May 28, 2014)

calimike said:


> Naruto get poster color in WSJ #28 next week
> 
> What is poster color?


It isn't the Lead Color page, a poster color is one you can put on your wall, for example.


----------



## Moon Fang (May 28, 2014)

Exciting cliffhanger and more info on the Hagoromo fam ? Nice.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (May 28, 2014)

vered said:


> So we get info about hagoromo his brother and Kaguya and we get an exciting cliffhanger.That's great,



Yep. 

Kaguya's coming back. 

Hyped.


----------



## Ghost14 (May 28, 2014)

I'm hyped now.  Ootsutsuki info is all I needed.


----------



## Skull007 (May 28, 2014)

Haruka Katana said:


> Yeah, I don't see how dreams have much impact in the plot other than showing how it is like to be under MT, I'm sure there's something that's interesting, like Kishi trolling



What if they don't want to be awaken? seeing their dreams become true, and their loved ones come back to life... it's hard to say no to that, even if it's an illusion

That'd make a good struggle, at least for a couple of chapters

I still have faith in orochimaru though


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 28, 2014)

Ahh she didn't answer the question about Sasuke and Naruto breaking into the dream.


----------



## Chicxulub Kukulkan (May 28, 2014)

*Evil*, who is the protagonist in this chapter? Naruto? Sasuke?


----------



## Evil (May 28, 2014)

vered said:


> So we get info about hagoromo*,* his brother *OR* Kaguya



Fixed that for you.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (May 28, 2014)

If there's info of Kaguya and Sage brother, I guess I'm game.

But my question


----------



## vered (May 28, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Yep.
> 
> Kaguya's coming back.
> 
> Hyped.



Evil said kaguya doesn't appear this chapter though or comes back so it's only info.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (May 28, 2014)

@Evil

Is it the sage's brother we get information on?


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 28, 2014)

Is Kishi going to attempt to explain how Kaguya did MT without the moon?


----------



## rac585 (May 28, 2014)

big thanks to evil for the Q&A

@evil - does naruto or sasuke come out from under susanoo bunker this chapter?


----------



## ShinobisWill (May 28, 2014)

I don't really find IT as interesting with it being a person-to-person kind of thing, even though it makes perfect sense. It's basically just sleeping and dreaming without waking up now.


----------



## Lance (May 28, 2014)

We get more info on the Stupid Sage family!

Great!
What joke!


----------



## Ghost14 (May 28, 2014)

Klue said:


> Sasuke's Rinnegan colored, awwww yeah!! :WOW
> 
> I already know it will be featured.



Actually in an officially colored chapter Sasuke's Rinnegan was confined to be red, as was Madara's hair in his Juubi form.


Naruto's attack hit multiple targets before Sasuke even reached his second.


----------



## Tony Lou (May 28, 2014)

Evil said:


> Only yes to one.



The  is strong in this one.


----------



## vered (May 28, 2014)

Evil said:


> Fixed that for you.



Either Hagoromo or Kaguya is my bet.perhaps more towards Kaguya since the mugen tsukoyumi is activated.
What about Madara vs Naruto and Sasuke, any new jutus?Rinnegan action?


----------



## Bruce Wayne (May 28, 2014)

The color poster is probably for the upcoming movie.


----------



## Gabe (May 28, 2014)

So each one gets their own dream world vision intresting


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (May 28, 2014)

Ah screw it. Going balls to the wall here. I derped my self enough already so might as well go full blown not-happening territory.

@evil

Is Jashin or Hidan in tihs chapter?


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 28, 2014)

ShinobisWill said:


> I don't really find IT as interesting with it being a person-to-person kind of thing, even though it makes perfect sense. It's basically just sleeping and dreaming without waking up now.



That's what it was implied to be though.



El Ni?o said:


> We get more info on the Stupid Sage family!
> 
> Great!
> What joke!



I feel the same. Anything about them is just haphazardly written and while Kishi is obviously going to try to fix it, I can't see it working out. The damage has been done. Not sure why people are so excited about them seeing as none of them have actual personalities.


----------



## shadowmaria (May 28, 2014)

Evil; is this chapter likely to keep the Telegrams and Library talking for a week by causing a shitstorm?

Evil; Do Sasuke and Naruto break into the Dream World

Evil; Do the characters in the Dream World appear in the War Attire, or in their usual, pre-War costumes?

Evil; Are characters that are dead alive in the Dream World?


----------



## Haruka Katana (May 28, 2014)

Dunno if the Q&A session still on? 

Evil,

Are there any comedic moments in the chapter? (Considering there are dreams involved...)


----------



## shadowmaria (May 28, 2014)

Ghost14 said:


> Actually in an officially colored chapter Sasuke's Rinnegan was confined to be red, as was Madara's hair in his Juubi form.
> 
> 
> Naruto's attack hit multiple targets before Sasuke even reached his second.



Wait, Mangabird's coloured editions are official?


----------



## Tony Lou (May 28, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> I feel the same. Anything about them is just haphazardly written and while Kishi is obviously going to try to fix it, I can't see it working out. The damage has been done. Not sure why people are so excited about them seeing as none of them have actual personalities.



No doubt, but I'm still interested in the lore aspect.

To learn about them is to understand the series.


----------



## vered (May 28, 2014)

shadowmaria said:


> Wait, Mangabird's coloured editions are official?



just this one chapter that WSJ officially publicized in color.


----------



## Weapon (May 28, 2014)

Gabe said:


> So each one gets their own dream world vision intresting



That's always how Infinite Tsukuyomi was going to work.


----------



## Nic (May 28, 2014)

doesn't sound like that exciting of a chapter.  surprised Evil even decided to post spoilers for it.  I guess the Cliffhanger at the end might be big, but who knows what that is.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (May 28, 2014)

I agree with Nic.

This chapter feels like a stale one.

But hey I may be wrong.


----------



## ShinobisWill (May 28, 2014)

Nic said:


> doesn't sound like that exciting of a chapter.  surprised Evil even decided to post spoilers for it.  I guess the Cliffhanger at the end might be big, but who knows what that is.



She said (or rather, said yes to a question) that it was going to be an "exciting" cliffhanger, so that's probably it more than anything.


----------



## Evil (May 28, 2014)

rac585 said:


> big thanks to evil for the Q&A
> 
> @evil - does naruto or sasuke come out from under susanoo bunker this chapter?



Yes.



shadowmaria said:


> Evil; is this chapter likely to keep the Telegrams and Library talking for a week by causing a shitstorm?



Yes.



shadowmaria said:


> Evil; Are characters that are dead alive in the Dream World?



Yes


----------



## Lance (May 28, 2014)

Pretty sure Evil is long gone! 
The usual pattern.

> Come
> Cause storn
> Leave

Edit: Still here I see.


----------



## Gabe (May 28, 2014)

Weapon said:


> That's always how Infinite Tsukuyomi was going to work.



I thought It was just madaras vision of a utopia. I was more intresting in his utopia but this is okay. 

@ evil, is there Any action/ fighting


----------



## gabzilla (May 28, 2014)

Do we get any wardrobe changes, Evil?


----------



## Overhaul (May 28, 2014)

Does Tobirama appear in this chapter,Evil?


----------



## santanico (May 28, 2014)

Shit storm ehh??


----------



## Weapon (May 28, 2014)

The chapter sounds pretty straightforward and expected if this is what was going to be the prime focus. I'm interested in knowing the cliffhanger now, that's where the juice is at.

With the amount of "Yes's" Evil is giving, I'm not sure if the chapter will actually be that content filled.


----------



## Red Raptor (May 28, 2014)

Thanks Evil. OMG if Tenten isn't free from the genjutsu, do the ninja tools appear this chapter at all?


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (May 28, 2014)

that awkward moment when evil replies right before you say she's long gone


----------



## Ghost14 (May 28, 2014)

shadowmaria said:


> Wait, Mangabird's coloured editions are official?


 
No, not usually. However, I believe that this one was a WSJ color release, which they are known to do from time to time.


----------



## vered (May 28, 2014)

Evil said:


> Yes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hmm that means that something really big needs to happen in the end.
is that related to Madara and or Sasuke and Naruto and their fight?


----------



## Gabe (May 28, 2014)

Are the tools important this chapter


----------



## Frosch (May 28, 2014)

Dead characters are in the dream world? Hidan confirmed!


----------



## Trojan (May 28, 2014)

My question. >_>

Did Minato get his arms back? Z>Z


----------



## Tony Lou (May 28, 2014)

I'm looking forward to Sasuke meeting his parents in the dream world or even having the whole clan restored.

Sure, it wouldn't be real but that certainly would be a great emotional moment.


----------



## ShinobisWill (May 28, 2014)

Evil, does anyone die in this chapter?


----------



## Abanikochan (May 28, 2014)

Shitstorm in what way?


----------



## Majin Lu (May 28, 2014)

Bruce Wayne said:


> The color poster is probably for the upcoming movie.


From the preview I think it is written something like "rough sketches" and "oorukara" [original character(s) maybe].


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 28, 2014)

vered said:


> hmm that means that something really big needs to happen in the end.
> is that related to Madara and or Sasuke and Naruto and their fight?



Too vague a question, vered. The answer is too likely to be yes but then we will be left just where we started.

Ask about one specific thing.


----------



## Jad (May 28, 2014)

How EVIL would it be if Evil was answering the opposite. So all those yes' were actually No's, and vice a versa


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (May 28, 2014)

@geijutsu

That would be awe-

You son of a.....


----------



## santanico (May 28, 2014)

Meh, I hope this is one huge shit storm, lately all of them have been due to pairings


----------



## shadowmaria (May 28, 2014)

Evil; are Neji, Inoichi, Shikaku, Asuma, Chiyo, and Itachi alive in the Dream World?


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (May 28, 2014)

Luiz said:


> I'm looking forward to Sasuke meeting his parents in the dream world or even having the whole clan restored.
> 
> Sure, it wouldn't be real but that certainly would be a great emotional moment.



Same. I wanna see Queen Mikoto


----------



## Lance (May 28, 2014)

Is Madara taken over by Kaguya?
As an does the same shit happen when Kurama took over Naruto in Part one?


----------



## ShinobisWill (May 28, 2014)

Jad said:


> How EVIL would it be if Evil was answering the opposite. So all those yes' were actually No's, and vice a versa



Almost want that to happen now.  But I'd like Evil to keep her credibility.


----------



## Gabe (May 28, 2014)

shadowmaria said:


> Evil; are Neji, Inoichi, Shikaku, Asuma, Chiyo, and Itachi alive in the Dream World?



To add to this is jiraya as well


----------



## shadowmaria (May 28, 2014)

Ghost14 said:


> No, not usually. However, I believe that this one was a WSJ color release, which they are known to do from time to time.



Never heard of it happening 

I'll keep an eye out for this in the future. It's kinda cool


----------



## Weapon (May 28, 2014)

TheDivineOneDannii said:


> Same. I wanna see Queen Mikoto



I'm keen for some Queen Mikoto.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (May 28, 2014)

Evil, are the Akatsuki in the dream world? 

I mean aside from Zetsu and Obito


----------



## Csdabest (May 28, 2014)

Sasuke Turn the Moon to ash with MUGEN AMATERASU muahahahahaa. I can't wait super hyped. Loading a bowl right now


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 28, 2014)

If Sasuke isn't under MT then who could be dreaming of Mikoto?


----------



## Evil (May 28, 2014)

Okay Yes and No is boring.

So I will tell you the big cliffhanger end.

Someone gets stabbed in the back by the person they trusted most.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (May 28, 2014)

Evil said:


> Okay Yes and No is boring.
> 
> So I will tell you the big cliffhanger end.
> 
> Someone gets stabbed in the back by the person they trusted most.



Sasuke betrays them?


----------



## vered (May 28, 2014)

Evil said:


> Okay Yes and No is boring.
> 
> So I will tell you the big cliffhanger end.
> 
> Someone gets stabbed in the back by the person they trusted most.



holy shit, Sasuke betrayed them?


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (May 28, 2014)

naruto stabbed by sakura?

or kakashi?


----------



## Trojan (May 28, 2014)

Evil said:


> Okay Yes and No is boring.
> 
> So I will tell you the big cliffhanger end.
> 
> Someone gets stabbed in the back by the person they trusted most.



Naruto stabs someone?


----------



## Sora (May 28, 2014)

OMFG most likely Sasuke


----------



## Elicit94 (May 28, 2014)

Yay! Shitstorms!


----------



## Tony Lou (May 28, 2014)

Scarlet Ammo said:


> Evil, are the Akatsuki in the dream world?
> 
> I mean aside from Zetsu and Obito



You mean outside Kisame, Itachi, Deidara, Sasori, Zetsu, Konan, Nagato and Kakuzu, right?


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (May 28, 2014)

Whaaaaaatttt


----------



## ShinobisWill (May 28, 2014)

Evil said:


> Okay Yes and No is boring.
> 
> So I will tell you the big cliffhanger end.
> 
> Someone gets stabbed in the back by the person they trusted most.



...Stabbed literally?

Or general betrayed?

Well..does anyone trust Sasuke?


----------



## Weapon (May 28, 2014)

Evil said:


> Someone gets stabbed in the back by the person they trusted most.



Oh my


----------



## Nic (May 28, 2014)

Evil said:


> Okay Yes and No is boring.
> 
> So I will tell you the big cliffhanger end.
> 
> Someone gets stabbed in the back by the person they trusted most.


 Sakura gets stabbed in the back by Sasuke?  Nooooooooooo who would have thunk that?


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (May 28, 2014)

Evil said:


> Okay Yes and No is boring.
> 
> So I will tell you the big cliffhanger end.
> 
> Someone gets stabbed in the back by the person they trusted most.


Let me guess, Sasuke backstabs Naruto?


----------



## gabzilla (May 28, 2014)

Evil said:


> Okay Yes and No is boring.
> 
> So I will tell you the big cliffhanger end.
> 
> Someone gets stabbed in the back by the person they trusted most.



Oh shit


----------



## ParkerRobbins (May 28, 2014)

Sasuke stabbing Naruto in the back would be a bit to early.

Naruto stabs Sasuke to stop him from doing something potentially really bad?


----------



## Abanikochan (May 28, 2014)

Sasuke backstabs Naruto?


----------



## Csdabest (May 28, 2014)

Evil said:


> Okay Yes and No is boring.
> 
> So I will tell you the big cliffhanger end.
> 
> Someone gets stabbed in the back by the person they trusted most.



O_O....dang It can't be that real.


----------



## C-Moon (May 28, 2014)

Evil said:


> Okay Yes and No is boring.
> 
> So I will tell you the big cliffhanger end.
> 
> Someone gets stabbed in the back by the person they trusted most.



Naruto gets stabbed by Sasuke how surprisi-


----------



## Sora (May 28, 2014)

wait no naruto and team 7 don't really trust sasuke that much
...............
maybe it being sasuke is too obvious


----------



## Dr. Leonard Church (May 28, 2014)

Naruto's going to stab Hinata.

If you know what I mean.


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 28, 2014)

at people thinking it's Sasuke and Sakura.

That would fall under pairing shitstorm potential, which Evil said wasn't happening.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (May 28, 2014)

Naruto doesn't trust sasuke THAT much. Can't be him. I think.

Would be insane if Sakura was evil 0-0 Or Kakashi 0-0


----------



## santanico (May 28, 2014)

Ruh roh! That can't be good. Speculations please!!!


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (May 28, 2014)

Is that even really surprising though? Most people knew Sasuke was going to eventually betray them. Perhaps it's someone else?


----------



## gabzilla (May 28, 2014)

Who in their right mind trusts Sasuke right now?


----------



## vered (May 28, 2014)

Sasuke turning full evil would cause shitstorm for real.


----------



## Weapon (May 28, 2014)

INB4 it's just in teh dream world. Mad breh.


----------



## Overhaul (May 28, 2014)

Black Zetsu stabs Madara in the back.ck

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gabe (May 28, 2014)

Does some one Come out the tools after the headband hit it


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (May 28, 2014)

Sasuke backstabs Naruto ?


----------



## ShinobisWill (May 28, 2014)

Honestly, who trusts Sasuke "most"? Who even trusts Sasuke a little bit? Could this even be him?

I guess you could say Sasuke stabs Naruto but I don't feel like "trusts most" applies to their relationship right now.


----------



## Csdabest (May 28, 2014)

Watch it be Sakura on some troll shit. Before she left Kamuiland madara trapped her with Genjutsu. >_<


----------



## Ghost14 (May 28, 2014)

It might be Sasuke, but I think that's a little too straightforward for Evil.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (May 28, 2014)

Sakura doesn't trust Sasuke though...

@luiz

maybe


----------



## Tony Lou (May 28, 2014)

Come on Evil, you went and spoiled the cliffhanger. 

At least don't tell them who did the backstabbing.


----------



## C-Moon (May 28, 2014)

Hold on. If Sasuke stabs Naruto, wouldn't that also cause a pairing shitstorm?


----------



## Weapon (May 28, 2014)

Revy said:


> Black Zetsu stabs Madara in the back.ck



Yeah, I'm honestly thinking this. "Black Zetsu" Obito appears and does another backstab attack. Nothing fancy.


----------



## Gabe (May 28, 2014)

Evil said:


> Okay Yes and No is boring.
> 
> So I will tell you the big cliffhanger end.
> 
> Someone gets stabbed in the back by the person they trusted most.



Sasuke betrays naruto

But does naruto really trust sasuke

How about zetsu betraying madara


----------



## Jad (May 28, 2014)

I swear, if Sasuke backstabs Naruto, he may be a favorite of mine LOL~


----------



## _Jac_ (May 28, 2014)

Zetsu gets stabbed by Madara?


----------



## Trojan (May 28, 2014)

Revy said:


> Black Zetsu stabs Madara in the back.ck



This would be good. @>@


----------



## Weapon (May 28, 2014)

Or SZ appears and targets Madara because of Orochimaru


----------



## calimike (May 28, 2014)

Another Firestorm on way!

:tldr


----------



## Ghost14 (May 28, 2014)

My bet, we go into flashback mode, and Hagoromo's brother backstabs him.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (May 28, 2014)

Nobody trusts Sasuke the most. 

And I don't think Madara trusts Kaguya. Or Kaguya trusts anyone.

Naruto is the one who trusts people the most.

But who stabs him I wonder? Sakura? Kakashi? ....... Edo Hokages?


----------



## ShinobisWill (May 28, 2014)

What if Sakura stabs Naruto?


----------



## Burning_Neoxor (May 28, 2014)

Revy said:


> Black Zetsu stabs Madara in the back.ck


Thats what I'm thinking as well.


----------



## Nic (May 28, 2014)

yeah black zetsu stabbing Madara is the most logical choice.  Still pretty funny thinking of Sasuke stabbing Sakura in the back.  I mean we know he's been thinking about it for a while now.


----------



## Moon Fang (May 28, 2014)

Oh boy....



Ghost14 said:


> My bet, we go into flashback mode, and Hagoromo's brother backstabs him.



Very plausible.


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (May 28, 2014)

ShinobisWill said:


> Honestly, who trusts Sasuke "most"? Who even trusts Sasuke a little bit? Could this even be him?
> 
> I guess you could say Sasuke stabs Naruto but I don't feel like "trusts most" applies to their relationship right now.



Agreed. I also feel like sasuke is too obvious... 

Idk...,


----------



## vered (May 28, 2014)

There is this other option that's connected to Hagoromo and Kaguya as being the backstabbers.


----------



## Weapon (May 28, 2014)

Ghost14 said:


> My bet, we go into flashback mode, and Hagoromo's brother backstabs him.



Or Hagoromo backstabs his brother


----------



## Cjones (May 28, 2014)

Csdabest said:


> Watch it be Sakura on some troll shit. Before she left Kamuiland madara trapped her with Genjutsu. >_<





I'd be all for this


----------



## CuteJuubi (May 28, 2014)

Evil said:


> Okay Yes and No is boring.
> 
> So I will tell you the big cliffhanger end.
> 
> Someone gets stabbed in the back by the person they trusted most.



I'm assuming it's Swirly? 

Or... Hagoromo (being the Dark/Yin Brother) backstabbed his Light/Yang sibling, making him the darkness of Kaguya's twin sons.


----------



## Rao (May 28, 2014)

Hmm trusted most......Sasuke is not in the trusted most category so far, maybe Kakashi? but that would be weird as hell.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (May 28, 2014)

OH SNAP WHAT IF EDO MINATO GETS CONTROLLED AND BETRAYS NARUTO!??! WHO WOULD NARUTO TRUST MORE THAN HIS OWN DAD?!


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 28, 2014)

Way too early for BZ/Obito to try anything with Madara (though it would be Obito anyway). 

Besides, I hesitate to say Madara "trusts (anyone) the most".


----------



## Tony Lou (May 28, 2014)

While Sasuke is an obvious suspect, the thing is... nobody trusts him right now.


----------



## rac585 (May 28, 2014)

guys, it's probably something like stabbing each other to break free of the genjutsu. not betrayal.


----------



## Nic (May 28, 2014)

so two most logical choices are

Black Zetsu stabs Madara
Sasuke stabs Naruto


----------



## gabzilla (May 28, 2014)

Gamma Akutabi said:


> Hold on. If Sasuke stabs Naruto, wouldn't that also cause a pairing shitstorm?



what kind of stabbing are we talking about?


----------



## shadowmaria (May 28, 2014)

Evil said:


> Okay Yes and No is boring.
> 
> So I will tell you the big cliffhanger end.
> 
> Someone gets stabbed in the back by the person they trusted most.



Pics or it didn't happen


----------



## eyeknockout (May 28, 2014)

evil; does itachi take sasuke's sharingan and obtain the EMS as his new light?


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (May 28, 2014)

It could very well be Zetsu stabbing Madara in the back.


----------



## Skull007 (May 28, 2014)

Sasuke can't stab anyone. Evil already said naruto and the other could leave the susano'o (probably with their own mini-susano'o)

IMO, Zetsu stabs madara

Zetsu works for orochimaru

YAY


----------



## Evil (May 28, 2014)

Might make it easier if I told you that the person who got stabbed had the darkness in their heart manipulated like Obito.


----------



## Weapon (May 28, 2014)

Black Zetsu [Obito] > Madara
Spiral Zetsu [Orochimaru] > Madara
Hagoromo and/or Kaguya > Hagoromo's Brother.

Take it or leave it.


----------



## Csdabest (May 28, 2014)

I think its Spiral Zetsu stabbing Madara in the back. Before all of this Orochimaru tagged Zetsu with a curse seal and we known Orochimaru can dominate someone will with that thing. Lets see


----------



## Rao (May 28, 2014)

Yeah, zetsu seems more plausible.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (May 28, 2014)

Evil said:


> Might make it easier if I told you that the person who got stabbed had the darkness in their heart manipulated like Obito.



So Sasuke got stabbed? Oh fuck it.


----------



## Gabe (May 28, 2014)

The true only shitstorm would be naruto stabbing someone or sakura stabbing naruto


----------



## vered (May 28, 2014)

Evil said:


> Might make it easier if I told you that the person who got stabbed had the darkness in their heart manipulated like Obito.



Sasuke got betrayed by Naruto???


----------



## ParkerRobbins (May 28, 2014)

I'm sticking with Naruto stabbing Sasuke.

That's really the only thing that would cause a huge shitstorm.


----------



## shadowmaria (May 28, 2014)

Evil said:


> Might make it easier if I told you that the person who got stabbed had the darkness in their heart manipulated like Obito.



I can't think of anyone except Sasuke and Naruto 

Evil; does it happen in the Dream World or IRL?


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (May 28, 2014)

Sasuke betrayed by itachi? Madara betrayed? Kabuto?


----------



## Nic (May 28, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Way too early for BZ/Obito to try anything with Madara (though it would be Obito anyway).
> 
> Besides, I hesitate to say Madara "trusts (anyone) the most".


 depends on how closely Evil really follows this shit.  Obito stabbing Madara in the back somehow isn't unexpected at this point.


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 28, 2014)

Just say if it's Sasuke or Madara so I can know if I should go drink the hemlock.


----------



## Ghost14 (May 28, 2014)

Weapon said:


> Or Hagoromo backstabs his brother



Either way, the feud had to start somewhere.


----------



## Sora (May 28, 2014)

Evil said:


> Might make it easier if I told you that the person who got stabbed had the darkness in their heart manipulated like Obito.



Madara or Sasuke....
but sasuke doesn't really trust anyone.....


----------



## vered (May 28, 2014)

Either Madara or sasuke got betrayed by someone.


----------



## ShinobisWill (May 28, 2014)

Evil said:


> Might make it easier if I told you that the person who got stabbed had the darkness in their heart manipulated like Obito.



So Itachi comes out of the grave and stabs Sasuke?


----------



## Gabe (May 28, 2014)

Heart manipulated like obito, Sasuke seems the choice.


----------



## Weapon (May 28, 2014)

Maybe it's Madara, damn Kaguya-hime.


----------



## Rao (May 28, 2014)

Evil said:


> Might make it easier if I told you that the person who got stabbed had the darkness in their heart manipulated like Obito.



Can't be Naruto since he accepted his darkness when he gained control of the kyuubi.


----------



## navy (May 28, 2014)

Evil said:


> Okay Yes and No is boring.
> 
> So I will tell you the big cliffhanger end.
> 
> Someone gets stabbed in the back by the person they trusted most.



Zetsu and Madara


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 28, 2014)

Sora said:


> Madara or Sasuke....
> but sasuke doesn't really trust anyone.....



Madara doesn't either, and unlike Sasuke, we have no evidence currently of Madara being manipulated despite what some people want.

Madara trusting Kaguya the most? Where are people getting these fanfics?


----------



## shadowmaria (May 28, 2014)

Weapon said:


> Maybe it's Madara, damn Kaguya-hime.



I can get behind this thoery


----------



## Wonder Mike (May 28, 2014)

Does Sasuke trust Naruto to begin with?


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (May 28, 2014)

Naruto stabbing Sasuke....?

That'.... oddd... he'd have to be manipulated....


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (May 28, 2014)

Evil said:


> Might make it easier if I told you that the person who got stabbed had the darkness in their heart manipulated like Obito.



So itachi comes back and stabs sasuke? Lol jk.


----------



## Nic (May 28, 2014)

Kakashi finally got tired of Sasuke's shit and stabbed him.


----------



## CuteJuubi (May 28, 2014)

Weapon said:


> Or Hagoromo backstabs his brother



That's not far from impossible since Hagoromo had defied the tenets of being a Sage: 

*From The Dao De Jing: *

_Those following the dao do not strive, tamper, or seek control (ch. 64). They do not endeavor to help life along (ch. 55), or use their heart-mind (xin) to “solve” or “figure out” life’s apparent knots and entanglements (ch. 55). those who would try to do something with the world will fail, they will actually ruin it.

They never make a display of themselves, (chs. 72, 22). They do not brag or boast, (chs. 22, 24) and they do not linger after their work is done (ch. 77). They leave no trace

Seekers see the sage as someone transparently open, without any cleverness at all and, yet, the seeker knows that the sage is obviously no one's fool! This is perhaps what is meant by the words: <The sage is anchored in peace and harmony>. But what the seeker actually sees is that while the sage is not particularly keen to offer any advice, he does so when asked, with a great deal of simplicity, confidence, and utter humility._


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (May 28, 2014)

It can't really be Sasuke because he doesn't trust anyone.


----------



## vered (May 28, 2014)

Weapon said:


> Maybe it's Madara, damn Kaguya-hime.



Evil said Kaguya dosen't do anything important this chapter so it can't be Kaguya.
perhaps it's something to do with Hagoromo?


----------



## Ghost14 (May 28, 2014)

Kaguya's coming back. It's game, set, match bitches.


----------



## Abanikochan (May 28, 2014)

Gonna go with Naruto stabbing Sasuke just for the sheer irony of it.


----------



## Default (May 28, 2014)

>Sasuke only trust Itachi
>Itachi our lord and saviour confirmed in this chapter

THANK YOU BASED EVIL.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (May 28, 2014)

If Naruto stabs Sasuke then Kishi has some mental issues.


----------



## shadowmaria (May 28, 2014)

The Moon stabs Narutoland


----------



## Nic (May 28, 2014)

Naruto stabbing Sasuke would be hilarious actually.


----------



## C-Moon (May 28, 2014)

gabzilla said:


> what kind of stabbing are we talking about?



Would it matter


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 28, 2014)

Naruto stabbing Sasuke would be the biggest shitstorm-worthy event given the make-up of this forum.

And  at people saying Sasuke doesn't trust him. If he trusts anyone, it's Naruto.


----------



## ShinobisWill (May 28, 2014)

Hey wait.

Maybe Madara stabs himself. 



(It's just a joke, I know Madara wasn't "manipulated")


----------



## Weapon (May 28, 2014)

vered said:


> Evil said Kaguya dosen't do anything important this chapter so it can't be Kaguya.
> perhaps it's something to do with Hagoromo?



She said OR to all three options so it can't revolve more than one, unless I misread.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (May 28, 2014)

Sasuke trusts Itachi only....

And Sasuke is the only one who fits having a dark heart and having someone he trusts....unless Madara is betrayed by his brother....don't see how that  would cause a shitstorm though... 

Itachi coming back and being evil would blow my fucking mind


----------



## Klue (May 28, 2014)

Zetsu probably stabs Madara.


New final villain. :ignoramus


----------



## Edo Sensei (May 28, 2014)

What about KAKASHI stabbing Sasuke?? Not too long ago he wanted to kill him anyway.


----------



## Lurko (May 28, 2014)

Omg it has to be Naruto that backstabbed Sasuke.


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 28, 2014)

Weapon said:


> She said OR to all three options so it can't revolve more than one, unless I misread.



She also said "Noish" for Kaguya being in the chapter, and "No" to us finding out about her character.


----------



## gabzilla (May 28, 2014)

Gamma Akutabi said:


> Would it matter



I need specifics.

For science, of course.


----------



## shadowmaria (May 28, 2014)

Klue said:


> Zetsu probably stabs Madara.
> 
> 
> New final villain. :ignoramus



I predict Damien Sandow is FV :ignoramus

You're welcome


----------



## Nic (May 28, 2014)

Zetsu might have been working under Kaguya's will the entire time.  Wouldn't put it past Kishi to make that happen.


----------



## vered (May 28, 2014)

Weapon said:


> She said OR to all three options so it can't revolve more than one, unless I misread.



Evil clarified we'll get info about either of the 3 not all of them.but just info and he also answered that Kaguya won't appear this chapter.


----------



## Csdabest (May 28, 2014)

What is Naruto Clone got taken over and stabbed Sasuke in the back


----------



## rac585 (May 28, 2014)

ShinobisWill said:


> So Itachi comes out of the grave and stabs Sasuke?



plausible, if a) sasuke enters the dream and b) madara decides to torture them in it.

my money is on naruto breaking sasuke free from genjutsu through stabbing, and then healing. ehh.. maybe not.


----------



## Weapon (May 28, 2014)

She hasn't answered if it happened in Infinite Tsukuyomi or Real Life. What if we see someones dream world involving some event that would most likely happen despite it just being a depiction.


----------



## CuteJuubi (May 28, 2014)

Klue said:


> Zetsu probably stabs Madara.
> 
> 
> New final villain. :ignoramus



Given that there's still the ambiguity with the Shinju's sapience _per se_


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (May 28, 2014)

- Sasuke turning "full evil" would be exactly what I and many others have been saying so him stabbing someone would be amazing
- Or Black Zetsu stabbing Madara would be even more amazing. 
- Naruto stabbing someone would even be more amazing

Either way, I accept all. 

I have a feeling I'll love this chapter.


----------



## ShinobisWill (May 28, 2014)

Edo Sensei said:


> What about KAKASHI stabbing Sasuke?? Not too long ago he wanted to kill him anyway.



I can only see this happening if Kakashi has a curse mark/seal on his heart too and gets controlled by Madara, but even then, Kakashi isn't the person Sasuke trusts most..I think.


----------



## Klue (May 28, 2014)

vered said:


> Evil clarified we'll get info about either of the 3 not all of them.but just info and he also answered that Kaguya won't appear this chapter.



I hope she never appears.

Fuck Kaguya.

Time to wrap this war up.


----------



## eurytus (May 28, 2014)

madara only trust zetsu and hashirama


----------



## BroKage (May 28, 2014)

Evil said:


> Someone gets stabbed in the back by the person they trusted most.





Evil said:


> Might make it easier if I told you that the person who got stabbed had the darkness in their heart manipulated like Obito.




Can't be Sasuke because he gives no fucks about anyone to begin with (plus he was already stabbed this arc, kinda redundant). Would be hilarious if Itachi somehow came back evil though.

Everyone else who had darkness in their heart is either unconscious and/or dreaming, except Zetsu and Madara. So either Zetsu or Madara betrays the other... And I don't see why Madara would wait until now to kill Zetsu...


----------



## Gabe (May 28, 2014)

RS betrays his brother maybe


----------



## Weapon (May 28, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> - Sasuke turning "full evil" would be exactly what I and many others have been saying so him stabbing someone would be amazing
> - Or Black Zetsu stabbing Madara would be even more amazing.
> - Naruto stabbing someone would even be more amazing
> 
> ...




Yeah, pretty much. This is going to be exciting regardless. Raise your glass.


----------



## Klue (May 28, 2014)

Zetsu pulling an Ichimaru Gin.

I can dig it.


----------



## Skull007 (May 28, 2014)

If naruto stabs someone, it's because he's helping

Besides, anything that may happen from now on can be product of the MT

I still believe zetsu works for orochimaru


----------



## Default (May 28, 2014)

Scarlet Ammo said:


> Sasuke trusts Itachi only....
> 
> And Sasuke is the only one who fits having a dark heart and having someone he trusts....unless Madara is betrayed by his brother....don't see how that  would cause a shitstorm though...
> 
> Itachi coming back and being evil would blow my fucking mind



>dem King coming back
>Doesn't have eyes
>Immune to MT
>want his eyes back
>stabs Sauce
>Totsuka GG

Oh man.


----------



## Nic (May 28, 2014)

Luiz trying to troll now........... 


Anyways i'm going with Zetsu stabbing Madara.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (May 28, 2014)

maybe Naruto betrayed by Jiraiya? 

edit: chapter isnt out


----------



## Wonder Mike (May 28, 2014)

Kaguya backstabs Madara.


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (May 28, 2014)

Klue said:


> I hope she never appears.
> 
> Fuck Kaguya.
> 
> Time to wrap this war up.



I second that.


----------



## santanico (May 28, 2014)

Well it's definitely not Madz


----------



## ShinobisWill (May 28, 2014)

Also, Evil said Sakura and Kakashi don't "contribute". Not sure if betrayal counts as contributing or not but I'm assuming it can't be either of them.


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 28, 2014)

Gabe said:


> RS betrays his brother maybe



Not shitstorm worthy. We all know he's an asshole.


----------



## eyeknockout (May 28, 2014)

Scarlet Ammo said:


> Sasuke betrayed by itachi? Madara betrayed? Kabuto?



yeah that's what i'm thinking. itachi stabbed sasuke  in the back with totsuka.

it fits all of evil's descriptions like the character having a darkness like obito (sasuke).


----------



## Weapon (May 28, 2014)

Skull007 said:


> If naruto stabs someone, it's because he's helping
> 
> Besides, anything that may happen from now on can be product of the MT
> 
> I still believe zetsu works for orochimaru



The way Evil worded it, it gave indication it was a surprise attack. If it weren't Evil would of said so. I hope.


----------



## Csdabest (May 28, 2014)

We get some info On Tsukiyomi which leads to Itachi information. Zetsu Stabs Madara through the heart


----------



## Gabe (May 28, 2014)

Maybe someone unknown was manipulated by evil and it is revealed this chapter and he/she betray naruto or sasuke


----------



## Weapon (May 28, 2014)

LoL @ the stanza's who think Itachi is coming back.


----------



## Evil (May 28, 2014)

Before anyone gets excited, Obito's not going to reassert control over Zetsu, he's still fully under the dudes control.


----------



## rac585 (May 28, 2014)

oh shit, it totally could be kabuto breaking out orochimaru. good job whoever said that. this is my bet.


----------



## ShinobisWill (May 28, 2014)

chapter is actually out this time.

http://www.mangapanda.com/naruto/677/6


----------



## Gabe (May 28, 2014)

http://www.mangapanda.com/naruto/677/6


----------



## T-Bag (May 28, 2014)

either yamato gets stabbed by kakashi

or zetsu get stabbed by madara


----------



## santanico (May 28, 2014)

wait did Evil say if the rookies play a part in this chapter?


----------



## Lance (May 28, 2014)

Evil said:


> Okay Yes and No is boring.
> 
> So I will tell you the big cliffhanger end.
> 
> Someone gets stabbed in the back by the person they trusted most.



Sasuke By Naruto.


Evil said:


> Might make it easier if I told you that the person who got stabbed had the darkness in their heart manipulated like Obito.



More or less Confirmed.


PikaCheeka said:


> Naruto stabbing Sasuke would be the biggest shitstorm-worthy event given the make-up of this forum.
> 
> And  at people saying Sasuke doesn't trust him. If he trusts anyone, it's Naruto.


Yep Yep Yep
Sasuke only trusts Naruto cause Itachi trused Naruto, and told Sasuke so.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (May 28, 2014)

Evil said:


> Before anyone gets excited, Obito's not going to reassert control over Zetsu, he's still fully under the dudes control.



So it's not Obito? 

Wow this is even MORE exciting. 

Gimme that chapter!


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (May 28, 2014)

I guess Zetsu is  might have stabbed madara afterall

but that's not shitstorm worthy...


----------



## Nic (May 28, 2014)

Evil said:


> Before anyone gets excited, Obito's not going to reassert control over Zetsu, he's still fully under the dudes control.


 I'm going with Black Zetsu has been working for Kaguya all along theory then.


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 28, 2014)

Ah time to commit suicide. Bye.


----------



## afrosheen6565 (May 28, 2014)

vered said:


> holy shit, Sasuke betrayed them?



Nope. Kishi finally did it. He turned Naruto evil and made Sasuke his protagonist, like he's always wanted. Just as planned!


----------



## Revolution (May 28, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Naruto stabbing Sasuke would be the biggest shitstorm-worthy event given the make-up of this forum.
> 
> And  at people saying Sasuke doesn't trust him. If he trusts anyone, it's Naruto.




*Posted 02-05-2013 at 01:50 AM*



> *- Naruto will betray Sasuke and fight him in the end.*


----------



## Majin Lu (May 28, 2014)

OMG hahahahaha


----------



## CuteJuubi (May 28, 2014)

Nic said:


> Luiz trying to troll now...........
> 
> 
> Anyways i'm going with Zetsu stabbing Madara.



There was this member who raised an interesting question a few months ago "Why are the Zetsus being given characterization/screentime?" and the way that Madara called them "failed experiments" seems to be foreshadowing of Kishimoto in a future introduction of "Irony" that the failed experiments are themselves working behind his back for their true master.


----------



## Skull007 (May 28, 2014)

Weapon said:


> The way Evil worded it, it gave indication it was a surprise attack. If it weren't Evil would of said so. I hope.



Well madara trusts black zetsu (a part of his personality... literally). It doesn't make sense but it's a possibility

Spiral zetsu (the armor, not yamato) is also another one. Why do I involve orochimaru in this? cause he's too knowledgable about things like sharingans, mokuton, etc


----------



## gabzilla (May 28, 2014)

You either lied about the pairing shitstorm or you are giving shippers too much credit, Evil


----------



## Bruce Wayne (May 28, 2014)

Sasuke literally said Sakura is useless.


----------



## izanagi x izanami (May 28, 2014)

nothing new....we knew about it....sooner or later sasuke will make his move.....it was inevitable

hope sasuke vs naruto will be short fight...


----------



## ShinobisWill (May 28, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Ah time to commit suicide. Bye.



Don't actually do that, please.


----------



## Obitomo (May 28, 2014)

BWAHAHA and everyone doubted Kaguya would come up again!
My sides are in orbit right now.
Seriously though, Zetsu.


----------



## Revolution (May 28, 2014)

A big deal over nothing.

Evil is overrated.

Was hoping something big would happen.

It was only what we expected would happen.


----------



## Lance (May 28, 2014)

No one knows how to waste half a chapter better than Kishi.


----------



## afrosheen6565 (May 28, 2014)

Rao said:


> Can't be Naruto since he accepted his darkness when he gained control of the kyuubi.



It's madara. He's been manipulated by Kaguya, so we will get some kaguya action as well. And she will stab him in the back.


----------



## Skull007 (May 28, 2014)

Nailed it... it wasn't orochimaru though


But that's a relief. I believed the first one to make their move (between kaguya and orochimaru) WASN'T gonna be the final boss. Kaguya started her plan now, and orochimaru's gonna take advantage once she's weakened

Mark those words


----------



## Obitomo (May 28, 2014)

Why are people still giving credit to Oro, he's under the genjutsu haha.


----------



## Mider T (May 28, 2014)

First time we see Hanabi in how long?  And it's only a dream.

Some bullshit


----------



## LivingHitokiri (May 28, 2014)

This chapter was really bad, wow, top level bs right there.


----------



## Azaleia (May 28, 2014)

Kishi make a mistake or forgot about Hanabi's new design at that Rock lee chapter. Or he just didn't care.

Im laughing with all the Kaguya FV drama. When it was so obvious...


----------



## Rosi (May 28, 2014)

Hahahahah, this is hilarious 

So bad it's good.


----------



## eyeknockout (May 28, 2014)

so kaguya is final villain...R.I.P Naruto manga you're dead to me


----------



## Abanikochan (May 28, 2014)

I don't understand. If Kishimoto said Madara was too powerful and he didn't know how to defeat him then why the hell did he make him into the pawn of another villain? Makes no fucking sense!


----------



## Mider T (May 28, 2014)

Azaleia said:


> Kishi make a mistake or forgot about Hanabi's new design at that Rock lee chapter. Or he just didn't care.
> 
> Im laughing with all the Kaguya FV drama. When it was so obvious...



Pics or links to said design?


----------



## Azaleia (May 28, 2014)

Mider T said:


> Pics or links to said design?




http://www.mangapanda.com/naruto/677/6


----------



## Skull007 (May 28, 2014)

Abanikochan said:


> I don't understand. If Kishimoto said Madara was too powerful and he didn't know how to defeat him then why the hell did he make him into the pawn of another villain? Makes no fucking sense!



That's marketing right there. From the looks of it, this was planned from the beginning... I mean, we're all kinda guessing it was her who saved him after he was stabbed by hashirama during their battle (IIRC, hashirama "felt" someone right after the battle ended), and it was probably her who gave him the instructions to carry on with that plan


----------



## santanico (May 28, 2014)

madara being used was too obvious hah


----------



## ZiBi21 (May 28, 2014)

I knew it that kishi will show up a little bit of peoples dreams (and its interesting that only garra, tsunade and mei got a dream panel and not raikage, bee or tsuchikage xD).... and I knew that kaguya will appear sooner or later...didnt expect her to start appearing in just 1chapter after the MT had been released 

Good to see that narutos balls returned to him  they might come handy in dealing with kaguya.


----------



## Axl Low (May 28, 2014)

I pledge allegiance, to the flag of the Golden Byakugam FC and the pwnsomeness for which it stands, one FC under ando, Imvisible, where Uchiha + Jiraiya + Yondaime + Kakashi = shit, bijuus + satan cry,

100% PROOVEN for all!


Our andoliveira, who art in Brazil; hallowed be Thy name; Thy Golden Byakugam come; Thy will be done in Kishi's manga as it is in your word. Give us this day our daily threads; and pwn all our logic as you pwn those who doubt you, and lead us not into tardation; but deliver us from crap/junk/garbage. For thine is the Neji, and the Kisame, and the Gai, for ever and ever.

Ando and his Golden Byakugam theory have been right all along

it is such a great day. 

madara gets one shotted by some taijutsu
GLORIOUS DAY


----------



## ARGUS (May 28, 2014)

what a waste of a chapter,,,, over 90% of the chapter was useless,,, 
even more stupid how madara jus lets BZ hit him,,, even though hes the JJ,,,, 

the only highlight was sasukes arrogance and BZ stating that he is Kaguyas Will


----------



## Invictus-Kun (May 28, 2014)

Madara wont fall down so easily


----------



## CuteJuubi (May 28, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Ah time to commit suicide. Bye.



Geez it's just a Manga....


----------



## Gabe (May 28, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Ah time to commit suicide. Bye.



Do say that


----------



## Mider T (May 28, 2014)

CuteJuubi said:


> Geez it's just a Manga....



Just a manga?
JUST A MANGA!?!


----------



## babaGAReeb (May 28, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Ah time to commit suicide. Bye.


ummmmmmmm i have a request to make 

can i have your corpse after your dead?


----------



## ShinobisWill (May 28, 2014)

babaGAReeb said:


> ummmmmmmm i have a request to make
> 
> can i have your corpse after your dead?




I don't think people should be making jokes about this. She's talked about suicide in the past, and I know it's "just a manga" but her depression stems further than that.


----------



## Blanco (May 28, 2014)

i call the ear hole


----------



## babaGAReeb (May 28, 2014)

ShinobisWill said:


> I don't think people should be making jokes about this. She's talked about suicide in the past, and I know it's "just a manga" but her depression stems further than that.


i thought it was just a joke, hope she didnt actually kill herself

at least wait till next chapter, maybe mads will still be FV


----------



## ToolKIT (May 28, 2014)

But there is now a whole in the entire chapter.
How could kaguya manage to control the actions of Madara and obito ?
Madara was indras reincarnation why didnt kaguyas spirit went over to sasukes ?
How it comes that she can be living Will that was weak in fighting against choijjuro?
So dis Kaguya manipulate Madara ? In that case Madara wouldnt get charged for the whole situation !
Why didnt the sage if the six paths didnt tell naruto and sasuke about Black zetsu and Kaguyas will ?
Will she get being an enemy or will she stop the Mugen tsukuyomi ?
Remember wheb the Sage told Naruto that Kaguya was the strongest over all ?
How Naruto and Sasuke are going to fight her ? By fusing (ieuu) ?? 

As you can see there are a lot of spot holes ....


----------



## Stan Lee (May 28, 2014)

Remember the theories about Zetsu having byakugan-like abilites?


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (May 28, 2014)

Zero Requiem said:


> Remember the theories about Zetsu having byakugan-like abilites?



It's coming back.....


----------



## vered (May 28, 2014)

Another thing to point out is that Naruto got the black balls back.all 6 returned to him after being used for the bijuudamas.


----------



## Arya Stark (May 28, 2014)

Zero Requiem said:


> Remember the theories about Zetsu having byakugan-like abilites?



Oh shit


----------



## theworks (May 28, 2014)

This chapter was really good. Sasuke was fucking hilarious, very practically pointing out that Kakashi and Sakura are fodder and then Naruto not even understanding that Sasuke isn't their friend. 

The dreams were funny in the sense that most of them were one-dimensional and very wish-fulfilment-y. Hinata's was pretty funny, I was reading Rock Lee's SoY and the Part 2 design Kishi made for Hanabi ages ago isn't even the design that appeared in this chapter. What, she can't remember what her own sister looks like?

We've never even seen a hint of Shino's dream before, it came out of fucking nowhere, which is really fucking funny.

For a spilt-second I thought Mei was getting married to Juugo, that was a pretty weird moment. I guess it must just be a fodder.

Tsunade and Gaara's dreams were the only ones that were actually very sweet - it was nice to see everyone, even Orochimaru, in Tsunade's dream. I like to think that in Gaara's dream they kidnapped little Naruto from Konoha and he lives full-time with them, but there's no war because it's a dream.

The Zetsu betrayal was actually a nice plot twist. It stops Madara from stomping Kakashi and Sakura and it creates tension as to where the fuck Obito is (because he is one thousand percent not dead).

I felt iffy about the Susanoo background. It's like the Rikudo chapters, the background suits being plain but it feels convenient and easy to make. ...At least it's not like Bleach.

I'm actually looking forward to next week's chapter.


----------



## COREYxYEROC (May 28, 2014)

wow... i am shocked. i did think kaguya would take over and be the FV but i didnt expect it now.
i thought it would happening when madara was defeated.
this is definitely a plan to make madara good again. kaguya isnt like anyone else and would be properly defeated not talked out of it.
madara will help out i guarantee it

should have been jiraiya getting married to tsunade lol... but its not his dream XD nice seeing him and tsunades banter again though.
he should have lived :'(


----------



## NW (May 28, 2014)

COREYxYEROC said:


> wow... i am shocked. i did think kaguya would take over and be the FV but i didnt expect it now.
> i thought it would happening when madara was defeated.
> this is definitely a plan to make madara good again. kaguya isnt like anyone else and would be properly defeated not talked out of it.
> madara will help out i guarantee it
> ...


You're aware that the other villains who have had a change of heart have been "properly defeated" before they were "talked out of it", right?


----------



## Prince Vegeta (May 28, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Ah time to commit suicide. Bye.



relax that was just a kage bunshin the real Madara is still there


----------



## Wonder Mike (May 28, 2014)

Mike Von J said:


> Kaguya backstabs Madara.



And I was right!


----------



## Sin3dd (May 28, 2014)

678: My Will
Really if I understand something at all...
Everyone are living their dream (didn't know Kiba wanted to become Hokage)
What happened in this chapter was really unexpected. How can Black Zetsu betray his master, Madara? How can this be possible? ?????
Instead of this, Kishimoto could have prolonged this: After Madara's defeat (if he was defeated) he should have invoked Kaguya. Don't know why he did this earlier, but...OK.
So, as a conclusion we can say Madara IS Not the Final Villain, but Kaguya. A woman. lol. A woman is the final villain...hmm...
Don't know what will happen to Madara...die or Kaguya will control him?


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (May 28, 2014)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Scizor (May 28, 2014)

The beginning of the chapter was silly and uncalled for. Why did Sasuke's role have to be 'established' in such a forced and mediocre manner..

Also, some of the dreams of the characters being used as comic relief felt wrong and misplaced.

The ending was unexpected and kind of cool though, but that's all this chapter had going for it imo. This was one of the lesser chapters as I see it.


----------



## cfnb (May 28, 2014)

Wow idk how you guys didn't like this chapter. I loved it

and shikamarus dream had me kinda sad bc Asuma. then gaaras just opened the flood gates :'(

Lol at Ino's. Sai, really

Was that Dan as hokage in tsunade's dream?



Sin3dd said:


> 678: My Will
> Really if I understand something at all...
> Everyone are living their dream (didn't know Kiba wanted to become Hokage)
> What happened in this chapter was really unexpected. How can Black Zetsu betray his master, Madara? How can this be possible? ?????
> ...



If you go back to like the first chapters of part 1 narutos like ILL BECOME HOKAGE! and kibas like LOL, U HOKAGE? HOW COULD U B HOKAGE IF IM HOKAGE U FGT

and then in the anime (sorry I know) his fight with kiba in the chuunin exams they go back and forth about it a lot


----------



## takL (May 28, 2014)

tsunade wanted to support(henpeck) dan like mito to hash kushina to minato biwako to hiruzen.


----------



## Kanzo Uchiha (May 31, 2014)

After this useless dreams (some were good like Gaara's and Tsunade's) there was not much in this chapter. However I doubt that Kaguya will come out and I think it will be a fight of man (sasunaru) and robot (black zetsu).


----------



## Invictus-Kun (May 31, 2014)

It is not possible


----------

